# Sticky  Another B13 rear STB



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I modified Omer Khan's B13 rear strut tower brace design.
The bracket is very similar, but this design has a block
welded below the bracket, with a threaded hole low enough
so you don't have to cut any sheet metal.
This prototype is only spot welded in a few places, just
to check the fit.

Here is a link to some pictures:
http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/b13rearstb.html

The brackets and blocks are steel because that was what
we had in stock. The center bar is aluminum, 1" hex.
I'll probably make another one with aluminum brackets
and blocks, to save weight. The center bar should be
rigid enough with a 7/8" hex bar - I'll probably make
one to test it.

If anyone is interested, I'll make them, at our cost,
which will depend on how many people are interested.

Josh Palmer
1993 SE-R
Materials Mgr / MIS Mgr / Estimator
Quality Machining Inc (www.qmiwi.com)
1001 Uniek Dr.
Waunakee, WI 53597
608.849.8057 Voice
608.849.8957 Fax


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

whats a ball park figure on how much they would cost...

also is the rear seat still able to go in place???


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Thats a nice bar. It looks a lot like the Motivational bar for the NX2000 I have.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

*strut bar*

Im interested, How much?? Will it be completely polished or painted?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I might be interested, I have the same questions as PhattyB13.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> *Thats a nice bar. It looks a lot like the Motivational bar for the NX2000 I have. *


Hey do you know if they are still selling them? I know im behind the times, but did they go out of business?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

As far as finish goes, with an all aluminum brace, I'll just leave the finish as is. With steel brackets, I could get them zinc plated, without too much more expense.

Here's a copy of an e-mail I just sent to the se-r list:

> From: "Kevin J. Hart" <[email protected]>
> But will the seat fit back over that bar without any modifcations? And how
> noticeable is it? Omer's seat goes on no problem and the bar isnt
> noticeable

The seat fits back in place fine. You don't notice
it's there, unless you push back into the seat real
hard - It would probably be the same with Omer's.
Omer - care to try it?
The bar doesn't stick out past the 'seat mount
flange' much at all. I'm also going to use 7/8" or
3/4" hex in the final design.


> From: [email protected]
> Has anyone actually put one of these bars on, and if so, have you felt any
> difference in the handling?

I have only driven home and back to work since installing
it, so I'm not sure yet. 
Read this thread: 
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28785

"These make a pretty big differance. The rear of a b13 is about as stiff as a noodle. A sun roof makes it even worse." - Joel W. (random thoughts)

"You are exactly right. It made a *very* noticable difference. The car understeers much less and will hold a line much better. I can even get the car to drift now rather than plow, but the rest of my suspension obviously helps with that also."
- Omer Khan


> From: [email protected]
> does the sheet metal bracket have to be 3/8 or can i get away with 1/8
> stainless?my konig front bar is pretty thin so i really dont see the need
> for the extra weight.

I used 5/16" thick with counterbored holes for the flange
nuts because that's the closest size we had in stock.
The final design will be 3/16" or 1/8" steel, or 1/4"
aluminum with c'bored holes for the flange nuts.
Also, look at your front bar. If it's like the 'Courtesy'
front STB, the brackets are stampings, with formed ridges.
These add a lot of strength, allowing the use of thin
sheet metal. The center bar is solid aluminum hex bar, 
it is pretty rigid.

Estimated weights for complete brace:
Steel brackets, blocks:
w/ 3/4" hex Al bar = 6.5 lbs.
7/8" = 7.3 lbs.
1" = 8.2 lbs.
Aluminum brackets, blocks:
w/ 3/4" hex Al bar = 3.9 lbs.
7/8" = 4.7 lbs.
1" = 5.6 lbs.

The first one was made on manual equipment, with higher
quantities, we'll use the CNC's and will be much faster.
Ballpark pricing so far:
5 @ $85, 10 @ $65, 25 @ $55, 50 @ $50.
I think we can make them for less - if there's enough
interest, I'll have the CNC programs written and have
a better estimate on the price.

Josh Palmer
1993 SE-R


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I was planning on making my own but at those prices I won't bother. I'm down for one for sure. If you think about it, that solid bar doesn't need to be that thick I'd think 3/4" would be just fine. As far as the plates go, I'd be uneasy about 1/8" simply because of how the blocks are attached. I'd think 3/16" might be just right, 1/4" might be excessive. I'd also think about dogeared corners on the plates, that's just extra metal/weight that's not really serving any structural function because you've got the two fastening points holding it square. Plus with your CNC program, it'll optimize the cuts for the least waste, might be less metal used in the end which would drop the materials cost a little as well. Just my thoughts on it. Keep us updated. Thanks. I would think we could get 10-25 people down for these, they're the best design I've seen yet. 

-Rob


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

"I'd think 3/4" would be just fine"
I'm planning on making one 3/4" and one 7/8", then compare them. The 1" solid hex is overkill, I think.

"I'd be uneasy about 1/8" simply because of how the blocks are attached. I'd think 3/16" might be just right, 1/4" might be excessive."
I was only thinking of 1/8" with steel, but I agree, that might be a little too thin. With Aluminum, I think 1/4" would be good, that bracket in aluminum will only be about 0.5 lbs.

"I'd also think about dogeared corners on the plates"
Yep - I was planning on this too.

Also - with this design, it really only needs to have a lock nut on one side.
I also plan to shorten the center bar and add more threads on the side that gets the lock nut.


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

What Toolapcfan said... I don't even care how many other people buy them. For that little(ok, it's not pocket change, but still...) amount of money, it'd be worth it to have someone professional do it. Who knows how badly I'd mess it up... just look what I did to my car when I did a tune up.

I'm in... super thanks to Omer for for the original design.

Later,
Mark(big strong steriod gorilla arms, brain size of bacterium)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'd be interested in one. my email is [email protected]


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Pretty sweet bar, I'm in. Save me the pain of welding my own. 
Thanks
Josh


----------



## tlSeR20DE (Sep 9, 2002)

i'm interested! lemme know how the final product comes out! email at: [email protected]

thanks!
travis


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I am interested with the rear strut brace.

Chris Droste
[email protected]
1992 SE


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

*rear strut bar*



jp314 said:


> *As far as finish goes, with an all aluminum brace, I'll just leave the finish as is. With steel brackets, I could get them zinc plated, without too much more expense.
> 
> Here's a copy of an e-mail I just sent to the se-r list:
> 
> ...



Please include me, I would like such a device.

Cheers, Russellc


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

im in for the buy, let me know when where and how and thefinal cost..

count me in for two..


you know classics are a good buy..


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Update*

I've been keeping a list.
So far I have 37, including members of SR20DEForum, NissanForums, and people who have e-mailed me from the SE-R list.

se-r pastor and I are planning on installing the prototype tomorrow, 11/13, to check to fit. Looks like BORNGEARHEAD is going to check it out this weekend, too.

After that, I'll make aluminum versions of the plates and blocks, and also 3/4" hex and 7/8" hex center bars, to see if they will be rigid enough.

I'm also working on an optional version that would tie in to the threaded holes on the wheel wells (below the back seat), providing even more support. This would obviously add more cost. Please e-mail me at [email protected] if you would be interested in that version.

Once I have the final version ready, with accurate costs figured out, I'll probably start a group buy thread.

Josh Palmer
93 SE-R

P.S. - The active thread for this on sr20deforum is: 
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29247


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Josh, shoot us a picture or drawing of the second type you're talking about for the wheel well area. Be interesting to see if makes things that much stiffer and if it would be beneficial to go that stiff.

Of course, I'd be willing to try a prototype on my car 

Later,
Mark


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Agreed. I'd be interested depending on the price difference and what the design looks like.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

so what are the final prices on these bad boys?? im pretty interested..


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yeah me too. put me in the list.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Count me in too


I definatly want one

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*count me in too*

Count me in too.......sounds good to me.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Pretty soon you're going to have to give us a price for 50+ orders.  All assuming 50% of them don't back out when it's time to pay up.  I can't tell you how many times I've tried to give shit away and people can't even manage to send you a measley $10 for shipping. I sold power windows for a beretta once, for only $25 total for both motors and actuators! I went through like 4 or 5 people who never sent the money and wouldn't even respond to my e-mails that would simply ask if they still wanted them. People can be such losers.  But I digress, in short, you guys who said you want them, better not puss out because "Oh, well I have to (fill in the blank lame excuse here) so I can't buy one right now."


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Please be a bit patient!
I want to test the fit on a few cars, then make the aluminum version. Once that is ready, I'd like someone to test it on a road course or auto-cross (preferrably locally).
As far as the cost, we'll have to wait until the design is final. I don't want to throw out a number that can't be met (I still think 50 @ $50ish is possible). 
Currently the list is at 42.

Josh


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Well if it's gonna cost 50-75 bucks for a B13 rear strut tower bar that bolts right on, you can add my name to the list also...


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

If you are still interested in the deal, 
please send me an e-mail at:
[email protected]

Please include the following information:

-Name
-City, State and/or zip code
-e-mail address
-Level of commitment

Thank you,
Josh Palmer

P.S. - Total is 51 so far!


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

count me in. I think it will work well with my front under brace that i got a while back.

______________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

I'll take 2. Thanks!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Psst. Keep it on the down low, but Josh might manufacture those coveted under braces for us as well after this goes through.  So keep and eye out for him to gauge interest in that.


----------



## powell (Nov 16, 2002)

*Rear strut bar*

I figure this is a good place to jump in. I will be picking up my "new" 92 SE-R this Sat. I only really became aware of this model of car a month ago when my local Nissan sales guy said if I ever had a chance to get an early 90's se-r I should do so because they were great cars. Well, I ran into an ad for one, and there you go.
I love to drive, but I don't speak the language of many of you who post. I can learn a lot. Fill me in on the BASICS of the advantages of a rear strut bar, and what is involved in putting one in. I won't do it myself. (Hey, I have other skills!)....I'd have to pay someone to install it. 
Thanks for any helpful info.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

powell - I'll bet you can handle the install yourself. All you need is a ratchet, 10mm and 12mm sockets.
-Remove lower back seat (pull two clips on bottom front of seat, lift seat up). 
-Remove 2 10mm bolts holding the upper back seat in place.
-Remove upper back seat (lift up). -Remove 2 12mm flange nuts on each rear strut tower.
-Fit rear stb on top of the strut mounts.
-Replace all 4 flange nuts. Adjust center bar.
-Tighten jam nuts.
-Replace seat.

It only takes about 10 - 15 minutes.

If you want one, please send me an email at [email protected] and include the following info:

-Name
-City, State and/or zip code
-e-mail address
-Level of commitment
-Forum ID (if applicable)

The all aluminum prototype should be done this week.
I haven't had much time to work on the alternate 'triangulated'
version yet.

With the number of people interested so far, it should be about $50,
not including shipping & packaging.

I'll post updates to the forum(s) and/or e-mail direct.

Josh


----------



## powell (Nov 16, 2002)

*strut*

Thanks Josh,
what would be the advantage of installing this on my car? Iam totally new to the se-r.....or car modification for that matter. Will pick up my '92 this Sat.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Makes me wish I had a Sentra again. That sucker stiffened up my NX's rear! For sure!


----------



## wolf22m (Nov 21, 2002)

I would be interested too. My email [email protected]


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*update*

The aluminum parts are nearly finished with machining.
Should be machined within the hour.

I'll take them to the welder tonight.
Hopefully it will be done tonight.

I'll post pictures and more info. when the aluminum 
prototype is complete.

Josh


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*You the man Josh!*

Just let us know dude.....I cant wait to get a rear strut tower bar for my Sentra......Im sure it will be awesome!! Peace!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*update*

The aluminum prototype is done!

Look here for pics:
http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/b13rearstb.html

It fits pretty well - just have a few dimensions to tweak.

Josh


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Hey, Josh. Get us some pics with it installed, and some feedback about how well it works. Also, how is the other idea/option coming along(lower mounted ones/wheel well area)?


Later,
Mark


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Man, I'm liking the looks of how that came out, very nice! It'll be interesting to see how the alternative one comes out as well, I'm not quite understanding how it'll work.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> It'll be interesting to see how the alternative one comes out as well, I'm not quite understanding how it'll work.


I have an idea of how to make it work, but there might be a clearance issue - maybe not a problem for those who don't have 3 passengers in the back seat.

I'll post more on that version when I have more info.

Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I installed it at work on my 93 se-r last night, but it was too dark to get a good picture.
It is solid. Total weight = 4.8 lbs.
I have to tweak a couple dimensions, then it should be ready to go.

Next I'll try to work on the 'triangulated' version.

Josh


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

Josh you forgot to post the recent pics.

here ya go!
http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/b13rearstb.html


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I stopped over at Josh's house today and saw the rear aluminum strut tower bar. It looks very good and solid. I would highly recommend one. Just waiting for mine Josh.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Wow!*

Wow! The strut tower bar looks awesome!!! Thats exactly what we need to keep our asses planted!........great job Josh! I knew it would turn out awesome. Just let us know when to send the dough......^_^ Peace!


----------



## se-r pastor (Nov 14, 2002)

I tested out the steel version for Josh and it was a great addition to the car. It's worth just getting rid of the squeaks and rattles from the trunk. With a better suspension, I think this will make the car handle awesome. It's probably the easiest install I have put on the car. 15 minutes tops. Seat fits fine too. I'm waiting to see if a triangulated version will be even better.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm assuming this triangulated version will simply have a diagonal bar that runs from one corner down to an opposite corner to be attached? I wonder if a person could simply buy a 4'X2' sheet of steel or aluminum and screw it into the opening behind their seat and accomplish all of this that way? It would be heavier though I'd think.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> I'm assuming this triangulated version will simply have a diagonal bar that runs from one corner down to an opposite corner to be attached?


It will probably have a bar coming up from each wheel well, meeting in the middle of the center bar.


Quote from sr20deforum:


> Are you going to finish the triangulated version before you start 'producing' the braces? Either way is fine with me, I'd prefer the triangulated version.


I'm not sure yet.
The triangulated version might take another month or so to develop.
It seems like most people don't want to pay the extra $, and also want the rear stb ASAP.
I hope people won't mind waiting to see both versions.

Currently, I have to make another aluminum brace, to change an angle.
The current version fits, but a little muscle is required to make fit on the studs. 

UPDATE:
I added pictures of the aluminum version, installed in my car.
Look here:
http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/b13rearstb.html

Josh
93 SE-R


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm willing to wait for both versions to be refined. I'd like to see both before I make a decision.


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

I'm not impatient at all... I pretty much agree with Toolapcfan. There's enough "little" things I can do on/with my car until they've both been through the "skunk" works.

Take your time, Josh. Most of us are always willing to wait for a good/superior product. And if I haven't said it before, thanks for all the effort and r/d you're putting in on this.

Later,
Mark


----------



## Fosters (Aug 1, 2002)

vladha said:


> *I'm not impatient at all... I pretty much agree with Toolapcfan. There's enough "little" things I can do on/with my car until they've both been through the "skunk" works.
> 
> Take your time, Josh. Most of us are always willing to wait for a good/superior product. And if I haven't said it before, thanks for all the effort and r/d you're putting in on this.
> 
> ...


Mark said it perfectly for me. I can wait.

Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*update*

Sorry - I was not feeling well yesterday, and stayed home in bed most of the day.
Not what I needed, as far behind at work as I am.

The next steps still are:
- make a 7/8" hex center bar
- correct an angle between the bracket and block

I'm having the 7/8" hex bar cut today.
Our manual lathe operator is gone today,
but should get to it on Monday, 12/9.

I'm also going to get started on the block/bracket modification today.

Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

The manual lathes have been busy all week. Hopefully they'll get a start on the 7/8" center bar today.

When the time comes for production, I'll e-mail everyone that I have e-mail addresses for, post on the forum(s), then PM as a last resort.

For those of you who have not sent me an e-mail, please do so:
PhattyB13 (nissanforums)
james_se-r (nissanforums)
b_dyche (nissanforums)
powell (nissanforums)
rmsstyle (sr20deforum)
SERawr (sr20deforum)
92_Sentra (sr20deforum)

Here are the pertinent links for this project:
http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/b13rearstb.html
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29247
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8739

Please send me an e-mail @ [email protected]
with the following information:

Name
City, State and/or zip code
e-mail address
Quantity
Level of committment
Forum and forum ID if applicable

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*update*

Currently I have 99 people on the list, including se-r list, sr20deforum and nissanforums.
5 of those haven't responded with additional requested information.
1 includes me.
99 does not include a few 'maybes'.

The 7/8" hex version of the center bar should be done today, so I'll try that later and post results.
The block might get modified today, maybe tomorrow - correcting an angle so it will fit/install better.

Josh


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I can't believe I didn't find this till now. I am definitely interested, and depending on price, am willing to wait for the triangular one too. I'll send you an email in a minute. BTW, how soon are we talking about for this group deal? I'm going home next week till Jan. 4th, so I'd hope it's sometime after that. I think I'll make this a sticky.

EDIT: Oh, DTyne should have just sent you an email, he's my roomate, so we'll be getting them shipped to the same place. So can you get those packaged together so we can save a little on shipping when it comes time? I guess I can just remind you then.
So make that 101 people so far.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Update...really, it's an update!*

First I'd like to apologize for the slow development.
All the R&D is done at my work, and I'm way behind on quotes,
computer projects, and have been busy on weekends also.

I have also forgotten to e-mail updates to people that are 
not on the forums - SORRY!

And now for something completely different...

I made some progress today!
The 7/8" hex center bar is done. I think it is plenty rigid.
The blocks are now modified with a compound angle, to account
for the seat back and also the angle between the strut tower
mounts, relative to ground.

I posted pictures on my web page, take a look:
http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/b13rearstb.html

The list is up to 106, including the se-r list, sr20deforum
and nissanforums.
6 of those haven't responded with additional requested information.
106 does not include a few 'maybes'.

Next I need to modify (slightly) the pocket that locates the 
block to make it easier to clamp the parts for welding.
When that's done, it'll be time to weld another set.
Hopefully that will be done this week.
I've said that before, but I'll try my best.

I want to make sure this is going to install easily, so it takes
time, a bit of trial, error, correction to get it right.

I'll work up a price when the design is final. I'm still 
confident the $50ish target is attainable (not including shipping).

The pertinent links to forum threads are here:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29247
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8739

Thank you for your patience!

Josh


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

So from what I can gather from this picture:
http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/lowermount2mod1a.jpg
you are looking at mounting the triangulated brace to the pivot point of the fold down seats, at least that's what I think that is. Guess my thoughts of getting my rear seats to fold down on my SE-R is out the door (pun intended)


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> mounting the triangulated brace to the pivot point of the fold down seats


The threaded holes near the bottom of the picture you referenced are mount locations / pivot points for fold down rear seats?
I wasn't sure what they were for.
Were they an option on all b13s?
I don't think I've seen an se-r with them from the factory.

If that's what those threaded holes are for, then fold down back seats will not be compatible with the triangulated design I'm working on. The 'normal' b13 rear stb design should still work, although I haven't seen the fold down rear seats, so I can't be 100% certain.

Josh


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Rear fold down seats were part of the GXE and the Limited Edition cars. Probably was also an option on other trim levels. Of course only the 4-door cars had them.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

O.K. Thanks.
So that means that those of you with 4 door b13's with fold down rear seats won't be able to use the triangulated design that I'm working on.

Is there anyone within a reasonable distance to Madison, WI with fold down rear seats, that would be willing to meet up and test fit the rear stb?
(maybe I should take a vacation to Hawaii... LOL  )

Also note that I'm planning on modifying the 'original' design such that the triangulated version can be added on later.

Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*update 12/19*

In order to get the fit right, I modified a set of plates with a slot and the blocks with threaded holes.

This allows me to mount the assembly in the car and move it around a bit, then tighten it down with fasteners.

Now it installs with ease!

Next I need to take precise measurements from the plate/block assembly and modify the CAD files.
Then I'll make another set have it welded up and check the fit on my car and again on se-r pastor's.

I put the adjustable version on our digital scale. It came up at exactly 4.000 lbs. The final version should be pretty close to that.

Josh


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Once the design is finalized, regular and triangulated, how long will it take for these to be produced? I mean, the list is over 100 now and there are a few of us that said we were in from the get go back when the numbers were really small, I'd hope that if anything, none will be sent until the batch is produced or that us early takers would have priority over those who didn't order them until late.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Once the design is finalized, and the group buy is organized, it'll take at least a few weeks to run a large batch like this. 
With a 100+ production run, the parts will run on the CNC's, quicker cycle times.

The logistics aren't all worked out yet, but it would seem fair and make sense to ship in the order that orders and/or $ is received.

Josh


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

*JP314rearstrut tower brace/folddown seats*

JP314 I have a 1994 LE with fold down back seats. If the triagulated version (which I originally wanted) will not work, the other version will also be very cool. Thanks

Russellc


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

jp314 said:


> *The logistics aren't all worked out yet, but it would seem fair and make sense to ship in the order that orders and/or $ is received.*


i believe i was the 4th person on this board to say they wanted one and i still do want one. do you take credit cards for payment? cuz i really want one as soon as they're done. any idea on price for the final product?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> i believe i was the 4th person on this board to say they wanted one and i still do want one. do you take credit cards for payment? cuz i really want one as soon as they're done. any idea on price for the final product?


Actually you're 24th overall, 5th from nissanforums. Remember, there's the se-r list and sr20deforum.

As far as payment goes, that isn't finalized yet. The paypal account I have accepts credit cards, but you have to add 3% + $0.30 per transaction.
It'll have to be money up front, then wait at least 2 - 3 weeks for production.

I haven't nailed down a final price yet, but it should be around $50 not including shipping. The Cusco version is $150+ I think...

Josh


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

*strut brace*

I am still interested, Email me at [email protected]


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

24th over all, 5th on this board... doesn't really matter i guess... i just hope i can get one.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

You'll be able to get one!
Hold on a bit longer...

Josh


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Verry interested!!! I'll take one as soon as your ready.


----------



## driftedse-r (Dec 31, 2002)

im very interested in one, can you still order them?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes, you can still get on the list.

Please send me an e-mail at
[email protected]
with the following information:
- Name
- City, State and/or zip code
- e-mail address
- Quantity
- Level of commitment
- Forum and forum ID if applicable

Here are the pertinent links:
http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/b13rearstb.html
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29247
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8739

Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*update*

I still don't have the final prototype finished yet, not a welded one anyway. I'm waiting for our CNC mills programmer to dimension out the adjustable version, so we can make the final welded version.
He's supposed to work on it Thursday, when we're closed, except for a few of us that are going to work.

When that is done, we'll make the final welded version, same as what will be shipped out. 

Josh


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Josh, can you post the list of people for the Rear STB. I hope im still in it.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Hey Josh, like many of us have said already take your time dude. I'd rather wait and get a quality bar, than have you rush and make a crappy one...


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Here's the list...*

*Forum ID / Name (QTY)*

jp314 (1)
se-r pastor (1)
Stephen Attwood (1)
paNX2K&SE-R (1)
Bernie Segebade (1)
Julian Hancock (1)
Ari ? ([email protected]) (1)
Matt Hunt (1)
Kurt Wubbels (1)
redman007 (4)
Fosters (1)
PhattyB13 (1)
james_se-r (1)
toolapcfan (1)
Son A Do (1)
yjosh (1)
Brian Kiser (1)
Brett Rinker (1)
BORNGEARHEAD (1)
9d1ser (1)
808se-r (1)
vladha (1)
sno (1)
Joshb13sentra (1)
tlser20DE (1)
sunnysentra (1)
Suckit (1)
Russellc (1)
Sr20kidD (2)
johnand (1)
martin_g34 (1)
NyceP26 (4)
b_dyche (1)
NismoXR (1)
damen_78 (1)
FunkOdyssey (1)
redser91 (1)
Sentra GTR-1 (1)
sentrapower93 (1)
aztecred92 (1)
paul p (1)
NismoDriver (2)
Brian Cembor (1)
John ? ([email protected]) (1)
bullfrg (1)
Ben Baird (1)
Peter Serwe (1)
rjrjack (1)
Paul Lopez (1)
se-r dood (1)
chriscar (3)
fourn21 (1)
Ben Furth (1)
silverdale92se-r (1)
classicgtir (1)
Travis Garza (2)
Scott Opheim (1)
omarmipi (1)
Semper Fi (1)
AntonioG (2)
Simon Tong (1)
se_nismo (1)
powell (1)
yeser (1)
wolf22m (1)
Luis E. Garcia (1)
Shoes59 (1)
Joseph Pendergrass (1)
Nathan Raymond (1)
low612 (1)
Steve ? ([email protected]) (1)
Ryan Brault (1)
Ltrain (1)
SentraDragon (1)
Rittmeister (1)
Ben Hackworth (1)
rmsstyle (2)
Charlie Guthrie (1)
Hawaii_SE-R (1)
PSSSHHHGOESMYSR20 (1)
fsr20det (1)
whitehawk (1)
SERawr (1)
NismoSER (1)
Michael Wong (1)
Sunny (1)
92_Sentra (1)
llaprad1 (1)
autocrosser (1)
se-riusb14 (1)
Ben92SentraSE-R (1)
Adam (1)
Dtyne (1)
JimR (1)
myprojectb13 (1)
Tyler Clark (1)
Racerlinn (1)
alan94ser (1)
Scott Herstad (1)
Popeye (1)
driftedse-r (1)
Zonker (2)
[/list=1]
*Maybe List:* 
AztekSE-R
shumax

*No Confirmation E-Mail Yet:* 
james_se-r
b_dyche
powell
92_Sentra


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Gee! Did we clear the 50 person price mark or what? That's a big order.

Take your time Josh. With such a long list, it may be easy to lose track of quality if you feel like you are being rushed.

Thanks again!


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Please add my name to the list. [email protected]


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

I got lost in the thread what was the cost? I want in pending please reply.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I think Josh will be selling them for about $50 + shipping for the b13 rear strut tower bar...


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

please add me to the list! =)


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Please add me tothe list 
[email protected]

Rear strut tie bar
Thanks Chris Droste


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> Please add me tothe list


Chris - You're already on the list, sunnysentra, #26.

I had your e-mail as:
[email protected]
Are both addresses valid?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*updated list*

*Forum ID / Name (QTY)*

jp314 (1)
se-r pastor (1)
Stephen Attwood (1)
paNX2K&SE-R (1)
Bernie Segebade (1)
Julian Hancock (1)
Ari ? ([email protected]) (1)
Matt Hunt (1)
Kurt Wubbels (1)
redman007 (4)
Fosters (1)
PhattyB13 (1)
james_se-r (1)
toolapcfan (1)
Son A Do (1)
yjosh (1)
Brian Kiser (1)
Brett Rinker (1)
BORNGEARHEAD (1)
9d1ser (1)
808se-r (1)
vladha (1)
sno (1)
Joshb13sentra (1)
tlser20DE (1)
sunnysentra (1)
Suckit (1)
Russellc (1)
Sr20kidD (2)
johnand (1)
martin_g34 (1)
NyceP26 (4)
b_dyche (1)
NismoXR (1)
damen_78 (1)
FunkOdyssey (1)
redser91 (1)
Sentra GTR-1 (1)
sentrapower93 (1)
aztecred92 (1)
paul p (1)
NismoDriver (2)
Brian Cembor (1)
John ? ([email protected]) (1)
bullfrg (1)
Ben Baird (1)
Peter Serwe (1)
rjrjack (1)
Paul Lopez (1)
chriscar (6)
fourn21 (1)
Ben Furth (1)
silverdale92se-r (1)
classicgtir (1)
Travis Garza (2)
Scott Opheim (1)
omarmipi (1)
Semper Fi (1)
AntonioG (2)
Simon Tong (1)
se_nismo (1)
powell (1)
yeser (1)
wolf22m (1)
Luis E. Garcia (1)
Shoes59 (1)
Joseph Pendergrass (1)
Nathan Raymond (1)
low612 (1)
Steve ? ([email protected]) (1)
Ryan Brault (1)
Ltrain (1)
SentraDragon (1)
Rittmeister (1)
Ben Hackworth (1)
rmsstyle (2)
Charlie Guthrie (1)
Hawaii_SE-R (1)
PSSSHHHGOESMYSR20 (1)
fsr20det (1)
whitehawk (1)
SERawr (1)
NismoSER (1)
Michael Wong (1)
Sunny (1)
92_Sentra (1)
llaprad1 (1)
autocrosser (1)
se-riusb14 (1)
Ben92SentraSE-R (1)
Adam (1)
Dtyne (1)
JimR (1)
myprojectb13 (1)
Tyler Clark (1)
Racerlinn (1)
alan94ser (1)
Scott Herstad (1)
Popeye (1)
driftedse-r (1)
Zonker (2)
Motivational1 (1)
Michael DeLoach (1)
chuckone (1)
SERprise In WV (1)
FatboySE-R (1)
Ben (1)
tonyazntdt (1)
[/list=1]

*Maybe List:* 
AztekSE-R
shumax

*No Confirmation E-Mail Yet:* 
james_se-r
b_dyche
powell
92_Sentra


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*update*

If you have questions that aren't addressed below, please ask!
Sorry if I'm not specific enough on the price and ETA, but I don't want to make promises that can't be kept!

*B13 Sentra Rear Strut Tower Brace* 

*'Standard' Version - STATUS = late R&D / pre-production:* 

I need to make the final pre-production parts, with dimensions taken on a CMM from an
adjustable version of the blocks/brackets, then weld them and test fit them.
Hopefully it will fit just right and will be the end of R&D.

Material - 6061 Aluminum (except steel hex nuts)
Weight - Approximately 4 lbs. 
Price - To be determined after final R&D. Target about $50 for qty. 50+, not including
shipping/handling(varies by ship-to location, $10-$15 lower 48 states, $30 HI).
Timeline - R&D / pre-production 1-2 weeks + final commitment/orders(1-2 weeks?) + 1-2 weeks
material and schedule production + 1-2 weeks production + 1-2 weeks welding +
1-2 weeks packaging/shipping
Total = 6-12 weeks


*'Triangulated' Version - STATUS = very early R&D:* 

I planned to use the fold-down seat mount locations initially, but Joel @ RandomThoughts
tried that - they are not strong enough. He gave me an idea for another option. I just
need to find time to work on it.
The original 'tri' design would have been a bolt-on addition to the standard version.
I'm not sure if that will work now.

Material - 6061 Aluminum (except steel hex nuts) + ???
Weight - 4 lbs. plus a couple more...
Price - To be determined after final R&D. Target ???, not including shipping/handling.
Timeline - R&D ??? 
Total = ???


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Angry Drunken Super Mod? You could have just put 'Adam'


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> Angry Drunken Super Mod? You could have just put 'Adam'


OOPS! Sorry about that!
I've been very overloaded at work lately.

Josh


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: update*



jp314 said:


> *'Triangulated' Version - STATUS = very early R&D:
> 
> I planned to use the fold-down seat mount locations initially, but Joel @ RandomThoughts tried that - they are not strong enough. *


Cool, I can still look forward to the fold-down SE-R rear seat mod later. Take your time Josh. I'm sure many can live without the rSTB for quite a while. Not like our cars will lose it's abilitiy to maintain a straight line if we don't get it soon.

Maybe you could look into Joel's rSTB design and incorporate that mounting idea/location. Just a random thought.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

you can sign me up for 1
tell me what you want.


----------



## Twomissanman (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey put me down foroI am interested in one .. How much and when can I get it....


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Twomissanman said:


> *How much and when can I get it.... *


Read the thread. All the information is in there.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes, please read back through the thread.
Lots of information there.

Here are the pertinent links:
http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/b13rearstb.html
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29247
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8739

If you want to be on the list, send me an e-mail at [email protected] with the following information:

Name
City, State and/or zip code
e-mail address
Quantity
Level of commitment
Forum and forum ID if applicable

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

uggh.. im not sure if that will fit on my nx 1600. but if it does count me in. im not sure when i can get the money for it since school and only getting 7 an hour at like 15 hours a week is barely enough to cover my insurance and all my other bills. but if i have the money than. ill defently buy one


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*You deserve an update today...*

If you have questions that aren't addressed below, please ask!
Sorry if I'm not specific enough on the price and ETA, but I don't want to make promises that can't be kept!

*B13 Sentra Rear Strut Tower Brace* 

*'Standard' Version - STATUS = late R&D / pre-production:* 

*The (hopefully) final pre-production batch (qty 5) of blocks and brackets are being machined
right now, and should be done today. If they are all done today, I'll get them welded up
tonight or tomorrow night. Hopefully it will fit just right and will be the end of R&D.

Material - 6061 Aluminum (except steel hex nuts)
Weight - Approximately 4 lbs. 
Price - To be determined after final R&D. Target about $50 for qty. 50+, not including
shipping/handling(varies by ship-to location, $10-$15 lower 48 states, $30 HI).
Timeline - R&D / pre-production < 1 week + final commitment/orders(1-2 weeks?) + 1-2 weeks
material and schedule production + 1-2 weeks production + 1-2 weeks welding +
1-2 weeks packaging/shipping
Total = 5-11 weeks


*'Triangulated' Version - STATUS = very early R&D:* 

I planned to use the fold-down seat mount locations initially, but Joel @ RandomThoughts
tried that - they are not strong enough. He gave me an idea for another option. I just
need to find time to work on it.
The original 'tri' design would have been a bolt-on addition to the standard version.
I'm not sure if that will work now.

Material - 6061 Aluminum (except steel hex nuts) + ???
Weight - 4 lbs. plus a couple more...
Price - To be determined after final R&D. Target ???, not including shipping/handling.
Timeline - R&D ??? 
Total = ???


*Forum ID / Name (QTY)*

jp314 (1)

se-r pastor (1)
Stephen Attwood (1)
paNX2K&SE-R (1)
Bernie Segebade (1)
Julian Hancock (1)
Ari ? ([email protected]) (1)
Matt Hunt (1)
Kurt Wubbels (1)
redman007 (4)
Fosters (1)
PhattyB13 (1)
james_se-r (1)
toolapcfan (1)
Son A Do (1)
yjosh (1)
Brian Kiser (1)
Brett Rinker (1)
BORNGEARHEAD (1)
9d1ser (1)
808se-r (1)
vladha (1)
sno (1)
Joshb13sentra (1)
tlser20DE (1)
sunnysentra (1)
Suckit (1)
Russellc (1)
Sr20kidD (2)
johnand (1)
martin_g34 (1)
NyceP26 (4)
b_dyche (1)
NismoXR (1)
damen_78 (1)
FunkOdyssey (1)
redser91 (1)
Sentra GTR-1 (1)
sentrapower93 (1)
aztecred92 (1)
paul p (1)
NismoDriver (2)
Brian Cembor (1)
John ? ([email protected]) (1)
bullfrg (1)
Ben Baird (1)
Peter Serwe (1)
rjrjack (1)
Paul Lopez (1)
chriscar (6)
fourn21 (1)
Ben Furth (1)
silverdale92se-r (1)
classicgtir (1)
Travis Garza (2)
Scott Opheim (1)
omarmipi (1)
Semper Fi (1)
AntonioG (2)
Simon Tong (1)
se_nismo (1)
powell (1)
yeser (1)
wolf22m (1)
Luis E. Garcia (1)
Shoes59 (1)
Joseph Pendergrass (1)
Nathan Raymond (1)
low612 (1)
Steve ? ([email protected]) (1)
Ryan Brault (1)
Ltrain (1)
SentraDragon (1)
Rittmeister (1)
Ben Hackworth (1)
rmsstyle (2)
Charlie Guthrie (1)
Hawaii_SE-R (1)
PSSSHHHGOESMYSR20 (1)
fsr20det (1)
whitehawk (1)
SERawr (1)
NismoSER (1)
Michael Wong (1)
Sunny (1)
92_Sentra (1)
llaprad1 (1)
autocrosser (1)
se-riusb14 (1)
Ben92SentraSE-R (1)
Adam (1)
Dtyne (1)
JimR (1)
myprojectb13 (2)
Tyler Clark (1)
Racerlinn (1)
alan94ser (1)
Scott Herstad (1)
Popeye (1)
driftedse-r (1)
Zonker (2)
Motivational1 (1)
Michael DeLoach (1)
chuckone (1)
SERprise In WV (1)
FatboySE-R (1)
Ben (1)
tonyazntdt (1)
Will Eubanks (1)
phastphucker (1)
Josh Dreher (1)
cranium (1)
Twomissanman (1)
sentraPLAYA (1)
Justin Hofer (1)
[/list=1]

*Maybe List:* 
AztekSE-R
shumax

*No Confirmation E-Mail Yet:* 
james_se-r
b_dyche
powell
SERawr
92_Sentra
Popeye
FatboySE-R
tonyazntdt


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Man that list just keeps growing. Take your time Josh. Looks like everything will be quality stuff.


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

What's up with the NX fitment? If it fits, when do we fit into the list? It seems that the B13 sentra guys keep commiting.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I finally got a phone number of a friend of a friend, that has an NX2K.

When the 5 pre-production brackets are welded, I'll call him to see if he'll let me test fit the RSTB on his car.

The parts were just handed to me from the manual mills, about 3 minutes ago.
The welder should be able to weld them tonight, after work.

Josh


----------



## 16valve (Dec 9, 2002)

i emailed you- put me on the list for sure


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Update*

*B13 Sentra Rear Strut Tower Brace* 

*'Standard' Version - STATUS = late R&D / pre-production:* 

*	The (hopefully) final pre-production batch (qty 5) of blocks and brackets are welded.
I test fit one set - fit just fine.  It's been on my car since 1/16 a.m.
Saturday, 1/18, I'll test fit the other 4 pre-production pieces, on 2 my '93 and on
se-r pastor's '94, just to make sure.

**	I'm getting quotes for powdercoating and also anodizing. Aluminum will oxidize. It does
not look as bad as rust on steel, but I think it's a good idea to have a finish on it.
So for those of you who don't re-install your back seat, or have a gutted car, it would 
look better! (My back seat has been removed since November...)

Material - 6061 Aluminum (except steel hex nuts)
Weight - Approximately 4 lbs. 
Price - To be determined after final R&D. Target about $50 for qty. 50+, not including
shipping/handling(varies by ship-to location, $10-$15 lower 48 states, $30 HI).
Timeline - R&D / pre-production < 1 week + final commitment/orders(1-2 weeks?) + 1-2 weeks
material and schedule production + 1-2 weeks production + 1-2 weeks welding +
1-2 weeks packaging/shipping
Total = 5-10 weeks


*'Triangulated' Version - STATUS = very early R&D:* 

I planned to use the fold-down seat mount locations initially, but Joel @ RandomThoughts
tried that - they are not strong enough. He gave me an idea for another option. I just
need to find time to work on it.
The original 'tri' design would have been a bolt-on addition to the standard version.
I'm not sure if that will work now.

Material - 6061 Aluminum (except steel hex nuts) + ???
Weight - 4 lbs. plus a couple more...
Price - To be determined after final R&D. Target ???, not including shipping/handling.
Timeline - R&D ??? 
Total = ???

If you have any questions about the project, please ask!
Sorry if I'm not specific enough on the price and ETA, but I don't want to make promises that can't be kept!

*Forum ID / Name (QTY)*

jp314 (1)
se-r pastor (1)
Stephen Attwood (1)
paNX2K&SE-R (1)
Bernie Segebade (1)
Julian Hancock (1)
Ari ? ([email protected]) (1)
Matt Hunt (1)
Kurt Wubbels (1)
redman007 (4)
Fosters (1)
PhattyB13 (1)
james_se-r (1)
toolapcfan (1)
Son A Do (1)
yjosh (1)
Brian Kiser (1)
Brett Rinker (1)
BORNGEARHEAD (1)
9d1ser (1)
808se-r (1)
vladha (1)
sno (1)
Joshb13sentra (1)
tlser20DE (1)
sunnysentra (1)
Suckit (1)
Russellc (1)
Sr20kidD (2)
johnand (1)
martin_g34 (1)
NyceP26 (4)
b_dyche (1)
NismoXR (1)
damen_78 (1)
FunkOdyssey (1)
redser91 (1)
Sentra GTR-1 (1)
sentrapower93 (1)
aztecred92 (1)
paul p (1)
NismoDriver (2)
Brian Cembor (1)
John ? ([email protected]) (1)
bullfrg (1)
Ben Baird (1)
Peter Serwe (1)
rjrjack (1)
Paul Lopez (1)
chriscar (6)
fourn21 (1)
Ben Furth (1)
silverdale92se-r (1)
classicgtir (1)
Travis Garza (2)
Scott Opheim (1)
omarmipi (1)
Semper Fi (1)
AntonioG (2)
Simon Tong (1)
se_nismo (1)
powell (1)
yeser (1)
wolf22m (1)
Luis E. Garcia (1)
Shoes59 (1)
Joseph Pendergrass (1)
Nathan Raymond (1)
low612 (1)
Steve ? ([email protected]) (1)
Ryan Brault (1)
Ltrain (1)
SentraDragon (1)
Rittmeister (1)
Ben Hackworth (1)
rmsstyle (2)
Charlie Guthrie (1)
Hawaii_SE-R (1)
PSSSHHHGOESMYSR20 (1)
fsr20det (1)
whitehawk (1)
SERawr (1)
NismoSER (1)
Michael Wong (1)
Sunny (1)
92_Sentra (1)
llaprad1 (1)
autocrosser (1)
se-riusb14 (1)
Ben92SentraSE-R (1)
Adam (1)
Dtyne (1)
JimR (1)
myprojectb13 (2)
Tyler Clark (1)
Racerlinn (1)
alan94ser (1)
Scott Herstad (1)
Popeye (1)
driftedse-r (1)
Zonker (2)
Motivational1 (1)
Michael DeLoach (1)
chuckone (1)
SERprise In WV (1)
FatboySE-R (1)
Ben (1)
tonyazntdt (1)
Will Eubanks (1)
phastphucker (1)
Josh Dreher (1)
cranium (1)
Twomissanman (1)
sentraPLAYA (1)
Justin Hofer (1)
cewyattjr (1)
Will Norton (1)
Calvin Lewis (1)
d_baldguy_24 (1)
16valve (1)
aklucsarits (1)
[/list=1]

*Maybe List:* 
AztekSE-R
shumax

*No Confirmation E-Mail Yet:* 
james_se-r
b_dyche
powell
SERawr
92_Sentra
Popeye
FatboySE-R
tonyazntdt


Thanks to all the posts for this project, I am now an SE-R Nut!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

http://new.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=275501#post275501
"I HOPE THAT'S NOT GOING TO BE AN EXTRA CHARGE"

Obviously powdercoat/anodizing are not free. I'm in the process of getting quotes.
The order volume is approaching 150 total. With that volume, the price should still be close to the original target, while providing a better product.

I have not collected money from anyone.
The final details will be very clear before any money is accepted.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

also you may think about the can of worms you may open with powder coating or anodizing cause you may have approx. 150 ppl telling you they want a different color or finish. otherwise you make the decision on what needs to be done and the ppl will have to live with it.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

If it gets a finish, it will most likely be powdercoated black or anodized black (maybe anodized clear).
The price would increase too much to offer color options. The main goal is to protect it from oxidation, not for style.
For most people, it will be out of view anyway.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn! There goes the thought of a Turbonium green rSTB in my AzRed SE-R. j/k Josh, you could offer to send the item coated in a good layer of primer.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

regular metal color is fine with me ::


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

It now shows that jp314 is a guest?!?!? I know he's registered as a user on this website and a few others but what are the chances that my profile will be lost in the future like Josh's?

Anyway, Josh is worried that his previous posts may be lost if he re-registers under the same name.

But back to the rSTB color. Maybe a clear anodized coat on a well polished rSTB would be a nice choice.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*I'm back...*

The database had a little glitch - corrupted my user info or something.
Thanks to mike96ser, he fixed my account soon after I notified him of the problem.
It's all good!

Too bad - Turbonium green isn't one of the available dye colors for anodizing (at least from my vendor).  

Maybe I'll just make it out of transparent aluminum...


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

OK, did Scotty come by and give you the formula too? Shame on him for spreading the information like that. Talk about screwing with the space-time continuum.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Update*

*B13 Sentra Rear Strut Tower Brace* 

*'Standard' Version - STATUS = late R&D / pre-production:* 

*	I planned to test fit all 5 sets of pre-production brackets last Saturday, but we ran out
of time. I only had time to test fit 1 set on se-r pastor's '94 se-r (which lined up fine).
Since then I haven't had time to try the other ones - it's been really cold out here. 


**	I'll send a sample part to get anodized next Tuesday, 1/28/03. It might be back on Thursday,
1/30/03,but more likely on Tuesday 2/4/03. I'll post pictures of the sample when it's back
from anodizing.


Material - 6061 Aluminum (except steel hex nuts)
Weight - Approximately 4 lbs. 
Price - To be determined after final R&D. Target about $50 for qty. 50+, not including
shipping/handling(varies by ship-to location, $10-$15 lower 48 states, $30 HI).
Timeline - Pre-production/anodizing sample due 1/30 - 2/4 + final commitment/orders(1-2 weeks?)
+ 1 week material and schedule production + 1-2 weeks production + 1-2 weeks welding
+ 1-2 weeks anodizing + 1-2 weeks packaging/shipping
Total = 1/30 - 2/4 + 5-11 weeks 
[Note - We have machine time available at QMI right now, so production should be quick]

*'Triangulated' Version - STATUS = very early R&D:* 

I planned to use the fold-down seat mount locations initially, but Joel @ RandomThoughts
tried that - they are not strong enough. He gave me an idea for another option. I just
need to find time to work on it.
The original 'tri' design would have been a bolt-on addition to the standard version.
I'm not sure if that will work now.

Material - 6061 Aluminum (except steel hex nuts) + ???
Weight - 4 lbs. plus a couple more...
Price - To be determined after final R&D. Target ???, not including shipping/handling.
Timeline - R&D ??? 
Total = ???

If you have any questions about the project, please ask!
Sorry if I'm not specific enough on the price and ETA, but I don't want to make promises that can't be kept!

*Forum ID / Name (QTY)*

jp314 (1)
se-r pastor (1)
Stephen Attwood (1)
paNX2K&SE-R (1)
Bernie Segebade (1)
Julian Hancock (1)
Ari ? ([email protected]) (1)
Matt Hunt (2)
Kurt Wubbels (1)
redman007 (4)
Fosters (1)
PhattyB13 (1)
james_se-r (1)
toolapcfan (1)
Son A Do (1)
yjosh (1)
Brian Kiser (1)
Brett Rinker (1)
BORNGEARHEAD (1)
9d1ser (1)
808se-r (1)
vladha (1)
sno (1)
Joshb13sentra (1)
tlser20DE (1)
sunnysentra (1)
Suckit (1)
Russellc (1)
Sr20kidD (2)
johnand (1)
martin_g34 (1)
NyceP26 (4)
b_dyche (1)
NismoXR (1)
damen_78 (1)
FunkOdyssey (1)
redser91 (1)
Sentra GTR-1 (1)
sentrapower93 (1)
aztecred92 (1)
paul p (1)
NismoDriver (2)
Brian Cembor (1)
John ? ([email protected]) (1)
bullfrg (1)
Ben Baird (1)
Peter Serwe (1)
rjrjack (1)
Paul Lopez (1)
chriscar (6)
fourn21 (1)
Ben Furth (1)
silverdale92se-r (1)
classicgtir (1)
Travis Garza (2)
Scott Opheim (1)
omarmipi (1)
Semper Fi (1)
AntonioG (2)
Simon Tong (1)
se_nismo (1)
powell (1)
yeser (1)
wolf22m (1)
SERfanatic (2)
Shoes59 (1)
Joseph Pendergrass (1)
Nathan Raymond (1)
low612 (1)
Steve ? ([email protected]) (1)
Ryan Brault (1)
Ltrain (1)
SentraDragon (1)
Rittmeister (1)
Ben Hackworth (1)
rmsstyle (2)
Charlie Guthrie (1)
Hawaii_SE-R (1)
PSSSHHHGOESMYSR20 (1)
fsr20det (1)
whitehawk (1)
SERawr (1)
NismoSER (1)
Michael Wong (1)
Sunny (1)
92_Sentra (1)
llaprad1 (1)
autocrosser (1)
se-riusb14 (1)
Ben92SentraSE-R (1)
Adam (1)
Dtyne (1)
JimR (1)
myprojectb13 (2)
Tyler Clark (1)
Racerlinn (1)
alan94ser (1)
Scott Herstad (1)
Popeye (1)
driftedse-r (1)
Zonker (2)
Motivational1 (1)
Michael DeLoach (1)
chuckone (1)
SERprise In WV (1)
FatboySE-R (1)
Ben (1)
tonyazntdt (1)
Will Eubanks (1)
phastphucker (1)
Josh Dreher (1)
cranium (1)
Twomissanman (1)
sentraPLAYA (1)
Justin Hofer (1)
cewyattjr (1)
Will Norton (1)
d_baldguy_24 (1)
16valve (1)
aklucsarits (1)
Stone V (1)
Yosho (1)
theo (1)
93BlackSleeper (1)
SeenSense (1)
hay484 (1)
SentraStyles (2)
camoser (1)
[/list=1]


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Updated list & links*

*B13 Sentra Rear Strut Tower Brace* 

*'Standard' Version - STATUS = late R&D / test anodizing next:* 

*	I planned to test fit all 5 sets of pre-production brackets last Saturday, but we ran out
of time. I only had time to test fit 1 set on se-r pastor's '94 se-r (which lined up fine).
Since then I haven't had time to try the other ones - it's been really cold here. 

**	I'll send a sample part to get anodized next Tuesday, 1/28/03. It might be back on Thursday,
1/30/03,but more likely on Tuesday 2/4/03. I'll post pictures of the sample when it's back
from anodizing.

Material - 6061 Aluminum (except steel hex nuts)
Weight - Approximately 4 lbs. 
Price - To be determined after final R&D. Target about $50 for qty. 50+, not including
shipping/handling(varies by ship-to location, $10-$15 lower 48 states, $30 HI).
Timeline - Pre-production/anodizing sample due 1/30 - 2/4 + final commitment/orders(1-2 weeks?)
+ 1 week material and schedule production + 1-2 weeks production + 1-2 weeks welding
+ 1-2 weeks anodizing + 1-2 weeks packaging/shipping
Total = 1/30 - 2/4 + 5-11 weeks 
[Note - We have machine time available at QMI right now, so production should be quick]

*'Triangulated' Version - STATUS = very early R&D:* 

I planned to use the fold-down seat mount locations initially, but Joel @ RandomThoughts
tried that - they are not strong enough. He gave me an idea for another option. I just
need to find time to work on it.
The original 'tri' design would have been a bolt-on addition to the standard version.
I'm not sure if that will work now.

Material - 6061 Aluminum (except steel hex nuts) + ???
Weight - 4 lbs. plus a couple more...
Price - To be determined after final R&D. Target ???, not including shipping/handling.
Timeline - R&D ??? 
Total = ???

If you have any questions about the project, please ask!
Sorry if I'm not specific enough on the price and ETA, but I don't want to make promises that can't be kept!

*Forum ID / Name (QTY)*

jp314 (1)
se-r pastor (1)
Stephen Attwood (1)
paNX2K&SE-R (1)
Bernie Segebade (1)
Julian Hancock (1)
Ari ? ([email protected]) (1)
Matt Hunt (2)
Kurt Wubbels (1)
redman007 (4)
Fosters (1)
PhattyB13 (1)
james_se-r (1)
toolapcfan (1)
Son A Do (1)
yjosh (1)
Brian Kiser (1)
Brett Rinker (1)
BORNGEARHEAD (1)
9d1ser (1)
808se-r (1)
vladha (1)
sno (1)
Joshb13sentra (1)
tlser20DE (1)
sunnysentra (1)
Suckit (1)
Russellc (1)
Sr20kidD (2)
johnand (1)
martin_g34 (1)
NyceP26 (4)
b_dyche (1)
NismoXR (1)
damen_78 (1)
FunkOdyssey (1)
redser91 (1)
Sentra GTR-1 (1)
sentrapower93 (1)
aztecred92 (1)
paul p (1)
NismoDriver (2)
Brian Cembor (1)
John ? ([email protected]) (1)
bullfrg (1)
Ben Baird (1)
Peter Serwe (1)
rjrjack (1)
Paul Lopez (1)
chriscar (6)
fourn21 (1)
Ben Furth (1)
silverdale92se-r (1)
classicgtir (1)
Travis Garza (2)
Scott Opheim (1)
omarmipi (1)
Semper Fi (1)
AntonioG (2)
Simon Tong (1)
se_nismo (1)
powell (1)
yeser (1)
wolf22m (1)
SERfanatic (2)
Shoes59 (1)
Joseph Pendergrass (1)
Nathan Raymond (1)
low612 (1)
Steve ? ([email protected]) (1)
Ryan Brault (1)
Ltrain (1)
SentraDragon (1)
Rittmeister (1)
Ben Hackworth (1)
rmsstyle (2)
Charlie Guthrie (1)
Hawaii_SE-R (1)
PSSSHHHGOESMYSR20 (1)
fsr20det (1)
whitehawk (1)
SERawr (1)
NismoSER (1)
Michael Wong (1)
Sunny (1)
92_Sentra (1)
llaprad1 (1)
autocrosser (1)
se-riusb14 (1)
Ben92SentraSE-R (1)
Adam (1)
Dtyne (1)
JimR (1)
myprojectb13 (2)
Tyler Clark (1)
Racerlinn (1)
alan94ser (1)
Scott Herstad (1)
Popeye (1)
driftedse-r (1)
Zonker (2)
Motivational1 (1)
Michael DeLoach (1)
chuckone (1)
SERprise In WV (1)
FatboySE-R (1)
Ben (1)
tonyazntdt (1)
Will Eubanks (2)
phastphucker (1)
Josh Dreher (1)
cranium (1)
Twomissanman (1)
sentraPLAYA (1)
Justin Hofer (1)
cewyattjr (1)
Will Norton (1)
d_baldguy_24 (1)
16valve (1)
aklucsarits (1)
Stone V (1)
Yosho (1)
theo (1)
93BlackSleeper (1)
SeenSense (1)
hay484 (1)
SentraStyles (2)
camoser (1)
beastieberge (1)
purist (1)
oldman (1)
Ruby Pearl SE-R (1)
honkeybizkit (1)
idon (1)
TOOQIK (1)
sangerse-r (1)
wasu831 (1)
NissanFiend (1)
George Akiyama (1)
[/list=1]

If you want to be added to the list, please send me an e-mail at [email protected]
with the following information:
-Name
-City, State and/or zip code
-E-mail address
-Quantity
-Level of commitment
-Forum and forum ID if applicable

The links for the project are:
http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/b13rearstb.html
http://new.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29247
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8739


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll take one. my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

you got mail!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

"update on the rear strut bar and anodizing?? price? shipping date? thanx" (from sr20deforum)

I just called the vendor. They say the sample will be done Wednesday, 2/5, and ship back to me on Thursday's truck, 2/6. Their truck is usually here around 11am on Tuesdays and Thursdays.
I don't want to press them too much, since they are doing me a favor - running the sample but not charging the minimum lot charge (about $300!).

When the sample is back, I'll post pics.
If it's all good, then we'll move ahead with the group buy. 

As far as price goes, ballpark figure, for 100+ confirmed orders: $50-$60 + shipping.
I'll give a definite price when the design is complete.

I apologize for this taking longer than I thought! Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Great, keep us posted......


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Josh. I really don't care if it takes a while. I'd rather see a quality item than one that was rushed into production. Take your time, it's not like you are a big business with a full R&D department with funds to cover the work before the first product is sold.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

still $50 even though there's more then twice as many people wanting one then expected? not to complain or anything, i'd gladly pay $100 for one. i was just wondering.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I know most people already have one but have you thought about makeing a matching front strut tower bar?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

sno wrote:
"still $50 even though there's more then twice as many people wanting one then expected? not to complain or anything, i'd gladly pay $100 for one. i was just wondering."

O.K., sno will be charged $100 for his, since he'll gladly pay it.  JUST KIDDING!

from my post on sr20deforum:
"The factors affecting price at various quantity levels are setup time (machining) and minimum lot charges (anodizing).
After around 100 pieces there is little difference, but it does help."

Since the first prototype, I had to add a compound angle = extra machining. I also have to run a tap through the blocks after welding, due to shrinkage/distortion in the threaded holds, from heat put into the part during welding.
I could drill & tap the holes after welding, but that would add another operation.
I'm also getting a sample anodized, to prevent corrosion of the aluminum.

As far as a matching front strut bar - yes, I did think about that. Problem is there are plenty of cheap ones available on e-bay. I don't think I could make one for $15. But, if there's enough interest, I'd consider it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I hope you're still considering making a front end lower control arm brace like we talked about before (vaguely similar to the N-Tec brace). I'm definitely down for one of those.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*under brace*

Look here:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35046

If they are no longer available, then maybe I'd work on it.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

If the quality of the rear bar is very good... I'd be willing to get a front bar to match. Even if it's not in the $15 range =). Just make sure to anodize it the same color as the rear one and I'll be happy.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

The anodizing sample I'm getting will be dyed black hardlube. It is not glossy, more of a flat black.
The hardlube adds lubricity to prevent galling, a problem with aluminum on aluminum.

If the final version is anodized, there won't be a choice for color, unless you want to pay more.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't really care what color the bar is... just that if you make a front one that it matches the color.

If I had to pick a color though... it would probably be blue or seafoam green (like Project Mu's color as well as a few other JDM tuners).


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

jp314 said:


> *O.K., sno will be charged $100 for his, since he'll gladly pay it.  JUST KIDDING!*


lol, i figured you'd say that.




> _Originally posted by jp314_*
> "The factors affecting price at various quantity levels are setup time (machining) and minimum lot charges (anodizing).
> After around 100 pieces there is little difference, but it does help."
> I'm also getting a sample anodized, to prevent corrosion of the aluminum.*


i was thinking there'd be extra unexpected costs on your end. but since you're adding to the quality of the bar and maintaining the same price then hey, cool. :thumbup:


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

count me in...
e-mail me: [email protected]


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

So we are looking at around April.

I need mine before Memorial Day, my second son is due then and my funds will be in lock down following his arrival. Can I get a bump to the top 50? It's a present for my son, really!

It all sounds good and I am assuming you did a test fit on the NX by now? I'm lazy and didn't look that hard.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

No test fit on an NX yet.
The local guy didn't return my call.
I will try to meet up with someone else with an NX for a test fit.

They could be done earlier than April. It's hard to set a ship date right now, too many unknowns.

As far as shipping goes - they will all be done in the same lot, so the only difference in delivery will be the packaging time and the actual shipping time from WI. I expect to package them over a couple days, shouldn't take too long.
If I move someone towards the top of the shipping list, then I'll have 150 others asking for the same...chaos. 
There shouldn't be much difference from the 1st one shipped to the last, maybe 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

Looks like I got here just in time...

jp314 - 
How late are you willing to take orders? Have you given any deadline to sign into the group buy? I'm not sure yet if I'm going to jump in yet, but I might know better in a couple weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*deadline*

I haven't set a deadline yet, but will set one when the design is finalized. That should be soon, hopefully!

Then sample should be back from anodizing today, within an hour or two...


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*anodized sample not done*

The brackets are anodized, but the bar isn't done yet. 
We'll have to wait until Tuesday now for the anodized sample to arrive.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Ok boys got one question......*

Ok fellow Sentra brothers I am on the list to get one of these awesome rear Strut Tower bars that our savior Josh is producing....Im just wondering I was at the SR20 site and they have a rear strut tower bar made by Cusco for the 91-94 Nissan Sentra. Now this is not the first time Ive seen this. If you go to Options Auto Salon they have it listed as well. Can some one please shed some light? Is this Rear Strut Bar still in production? Ive heard that it only fits the JDM spec Sunny. Any help would be greatly appreciated......and dont worry Josh from the awesome quality and reasearch not to mention the price you have placed on your rear strut bar, I am definitley still in on purchasing yours! Peace!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Anodized sample, part I*

Yesterday, 2/11, I received the sample back from anodizing.
It looks good!
Clearance on the threads is just right!
I'm very busy at work, so I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*thats awesome!*

Thats Awesome Josh! you just let us know when those bad boys are ready. I cant get my order to you fast enough. Who knows you might be able to retire early considering how many Sentra peeps want that bar ^_^ Peace!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

cool, i can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I re-read all 9 pages of this thread and never found the answer to my next question. Josh, have you tried to fit the rSTB on a B13 that already has rear fold down seats? The reason I ask is that I am currently in the process of converting my SE-R's rear seat to fold-down and the large metal backing that all the mechanisms are attached to may prove to be a clearance problem. Can you confirm this? Thanks.

BTW, my order is still on since I can always put the rSTB into my other SE-R


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

"I re-read all 9 pages of this thread and never found the answer to my next question. Josh, have you tried to fit the rSTB on a B13 that already has rear fold down seats?"

That's a lot of reading. Maybe I should compile a FAQ.

No, I have not tried it on a B13 with the fold-down seats.

Is there anyone within reasonable driving distance to Madison, WI, with a B13 w/ fold-down seats, that is willing to test fit the rstb?
There has to be a bunch around here, but I think most of them are not on the forums. Maybe I should find a used one at a usec car dealer and take it on a test drive and test fit.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

jp314 said:


> *That's a lot of reading. Maybe I should compile a FAQ.*


Oh that would have saved me a lot of time. Thanks Josh. Oh look, we're now on page 10


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Anodize sample, part II - pics!*

Here are some pictures of the sample, anodized with black 'hardlube'.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool pix. Think we can get a price for optional colors. Just basic colors like red or white.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

"Think we can get a price for optional colors. Just basic colors like red or white."

The problem with colors is the high minimum charges for anodizing.
If we had 50 red, 50 clear alum. (white not available), and 50 black, the price would jump by about $4. That might be acceptable to some.
But, if there were only 20 of a particular color, it would add about $14, and at 10 of a given color it would add about $30!
I won't be able to run a sample for each color option, so you won't know exactly what it will look like ahead of time.
With clear, it will show the extruded finish of the material, won't be the polished look. Polishing would be too expensive. 
Multiple color options would also extend the lead time by up to 4 weeks!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't care if it's piss yellow or puke green. I want one because of what it does, not what it looks like.  A guy could always paint it a different color if the black anodized didn't strike his fancy.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm with toolapcfan, who's gonna see this thing anyways? it's behind the seat!


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Well that's true isn't it... =)

Whatever works is fine for me...


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes, the bar fits behind the rear seat, out of view - unless you drive around with your back seat removed (like me since last Nov., because I needed to install and remove the rstb many times) or have a gutted race car.

The reason it's getting anodized is for corrosion protection, and to prevent galling of the threads. The hardcoat anodize also adds strength.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*just wondering.....*

Hey Josh I was just wondering......will your B13 rear strut tower bar work with the Shigspeed rear upper mounts? They are said to quiet suspension noise with coilover setups. Reason Im asking is that Im going to install my ground control coilovers and KYB adjustable shocks at the same time when I install the rear strut bar. But while Im back there and have the rear seat removed I wanted to install the rear upper mounts and just wanna know if the bar will work with them. With your rear strut bar our cars will have the most perfect suspension. Any help would be appreciated.....by the way the bar looks awesome! Great Job! Peace!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

"will your B13 rear strut tower bar work with the Shigspeed rear upper mounts?"

You mean these?









From what I understand, these mount below the rear 'deck', not visible inside the car, except for the threaded studs (which are the same size/height/location as stock).
If that is true, then as far as the rear stb goes, it should fit the same as the stock setup.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*thanks Josh*

Thanks Josh thats all I needed to know......you the man!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I forgot to post the weight...
On our digital scale at work, the sample rstb weighed in at: 3.955 pounds.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Will the jp314 b13 rstb fit the NX?*

Today I met up with LowDownNX to find out. Thanks Troy!

It does fit, with one exception. The NX has some sound deadening material on the side of the strut tower, where the Sentra does not. In order to make the rstb fit flush, it will have to be removed.

Check out the pictures:


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

That rear stb is looking real good in black, nice job Josh...


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

are they ready yet?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good Josh. So far, it fits on the SE-R with no problem as it was designed specifially for it. As noted above, it will fit an NX with minor trimming of some material. However, while starting to prop the pieces of my fold-down conversion onto my SE-R, I immediately found that the plastic panels behind the 4-door will have to be trimmed quite a bit. I have yet to see how the metal backing of the seats will affect the free space the rSTB will need. Right now it doesn't look good. Josh, you may want to see how this will work with fold-down seats in case you have people signed up that have them. Hey! Page 11!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Yo Josh,*

Im sure youve heard this before but Im one of the B13 guys that has a 4 Door Nissan Sentra with fold down rear seats and Im on the list for one of your rear strut bars. Just wanna know if it will work with the rear fold down seats. I dont even care if I have to modify the rear plastic panels but I have my heart set on getting a rear strut bar. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks real good! i'm liking the black anodizing.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

okay! okay! so when do we pay, and when do we get'em??????


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Yo Josh,*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Im sure youve heard this before but Im one of the B13 guys that has a 4 Door Nissan Sentra with fold down rear seats . . . I dont even care if I have to modify the rear plastic panels but I have my heart set on getting a rear strut bar.*


Well, potential problem from what I can guestimate with the parts I did pull to put on my SE-R: behind the rear seat backs are huge metal pans that hold the latch mecanisms and give the back more strength to load things onto it. It's those pans that may restrict the installation of the rSTB. If you live near Josh, get your 4-door out there to make sure it fits.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

For the 4 door with the fold down seats you can either try to cut a groove in the metal pan or possibly pound an indentation into it.
(Get a Bigger Hammer!!!)


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Michael DeLoach said:


> *For the 4 door with the fold down seats you can either try to cut a groove in the metal pan or possibly pound an indentation into it.
> (Get a Bigger Hammer!!!) *


I really don't think it's going to be that easy.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*update*

I have worked up a price for the group buy on the b13 rear strut brace.
$56 not including shipping.
UPS ground to lower 48 states should be $10 or less for 1 rstb.

Next week I'd like to set a deadline for orders and also for confirmation of those already on the list.
Then I'll get the material ordered and production started.
It will be 4 - 8 weeks to shipping time after that.

*I have not yet found a local b13 with fold down rear seats to test fit yet - still looking...

I should have more information next week.

Josh


Here's the list as of 2/23/03:

*Forum ID / Name (QTY)*

jp314 (1)
se-r pastor (1)
Stephen Attwood (1)
paNX2K&SE-R (1)
Bernie Segebade (1)
Julian Hancock (1)
Ari ? ([email protected]) (1)
Matt Hunt (2)
Kurt Wubbels (1)
redman007 (4)
Fosters (1)
PhattyB13 (1)
james_se-r (1)
toolapcfan (1)
Son A Do (1)
yjosh (1)
Brian Kiser (1)
Brett Rinker (1)
BORNGEARHEAD (1)
9d1ser (1)
808se-r (1)
vladha (1)
sno (1)
Joshb13sentra (1)
tlser20DE (1)
sunnysentra (1)
Suckit (1)
Russellc (1)
Sr20kidD (2)
johnand (1)
martin_g34 (1)
NyceP26 (4)
b_dyche (1)
NismoXR (1)
damen_78 (1)
FunkOdyssey (1)
redser91 (1)
Sentra GTR-1 (1)
sentrapower93 (1)
aztecred92 (1)
paul p (1)
NismoDriver (2)
Brian Cembor (1)
John ? ([email protected]) (1)
bullfrg (1)
Ben Baird (1)
Peter Serwe (1)
rjrjack (1)
Paul Lopez (1)
chriscar (6)
fourn21 (1)
Ben Furth (1)
silverdale92se-r (1)
classicgtir (1)
Travis Garza (2)
Scott Opheim (1)
omarmipi (1)
Semper Fi (1)
AntonioG (2)
Simon Tong (1)
se_nismo (1)
powell (1)
yeser (1)
wolf22m (1)
SERfanatic (2)
Shoes59 (1)
Joseph Pendergrass (1)
Nathan Raymond (1)
low612 (1)
Steve ? ([email protected]) (1)
Ryan Brault (1)
Ltrain (1)
SentraDragon (1)
Rittmeister (1)
Ben Hackworth (1)
rmsstyle (2)
Charlie Guthrie (1)
Hawaii_SE-R (1)
PSSSHHHGOESMYSR20 (1)
fsr20det (1)
whitehawk (1)
SERawr (1)
NismoSER (1)
Michael Wong (1)
Sunny (1)
92_Sentra (1)
llaprad1 (1)
autocrosser (1)
se-riusb14 (1)
Ben92SentraSE-R (1)
Adam (1)
Dtyne (1)
JimR (1)
myprojectb13 (2)
Tyler Clark (1)
Racerlinn (1)
alan94ser (1)
Scott Herstad (1)
Popeye (1)
driftedse-r (1)
Zonker (2)
Motivational1 (1)
Michael DeLoach (1)
chuckone (1)
SERprise In WV (1)
FatboySE-R (1)
Ben (1)
tonyazntdt (1)
Will Eubanks (2)
phastphuker (1)
Josh Dreher (1)
cranium (1)
Twomissanman (1)
sentraPLAYA (1)
Justin Hofer (1)
cewyattjr (1)
Will Norton (1)
d_baldguy_24 (1)
16valve (1)
aklucsarits (1)
Stone V (1)
Yosho (1)
theo (1)
93BlackSleeper (1)
SeenSense (1)
hay484 (1)
SentraStyles (2)
camoser (1)
beastieberge (1)
purist (1)
oldman (1)
Ruby Pearl SE-R (1)
honkeybizkit (1)
idon (1)
TOOQIK (1)
sangerse-r (1)
wasu831 (1)
NissanFiend (1)
George Akiyama (1)
Nate Kelly (1)
turbodog (1)
lowdownnx (1)
RUTH'LESS NX2K (1)
shumax (1)
insane imports (1)
the don 1600 (1)
geeio (1)
BBYE V8 (1)
Michael Evans (1)
david (1)
[/list=1]


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Wow, if all those buyers go through with the deal, thats $8344. How much has it cost to produced these bars? I looked in my trunk and dont know where the brace mounts. There are no bolts for a strut like in the engine bay. Does the production bar weigh 3 lbs, or was that the prototype? Are there any instructions or things one should know when installing? Looks like a good quality product, maybe I will consider if it really makes a difference.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Dude, Pull your head out !!! The man has spent a lot of time and money and if you don't like the price, Make your own!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Do people just like to cry and wine or what? The freaking bar is ONLY $56 freaking dollars. I don't think Josh is making any freaking money off of this. I think for all the people that have bitched about the cheap price of $56 for this rear strutbar, they should be charged $100 + shipping so next time they will shut the hell up. Ahhhh, I feel better. 
Thanks for spending all the time and trouble and resources to make this quality rear bar for all of us to enjoy. I can't wait to give you $56 for this bar. I appreciate it.


----------



## AltimatSE-R (Jul 24, 2002)

yeah hey Josh Thanks alot for taking all the time to design the rstb it looks kickass and i cant wait to get it on dont worry about the price that is an awesome deal, iv seen them for $150 but $56 sounds a lot better Thanks again


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

SentraXERacer - The RSTB doesn't mount in the trunk. To get to the rear strut towers you need to remove the back seat. I will include installation instructions with pictures. It's really not that difficult.
"Does the production bar weigh 3 lbs, or was that the prototype?" 
The production bar will be about 3.96 lbs.










"could pay $150 from $tealen"
Actually they don't even offer this. Cusco had one for around $150, but not sure if it's still available.

"Thanks alot for taking all the time to design the rstb"
Remember that this whole project was inspired by Omer Khan's homemade rstb back in Oct/Nov '02.


----------



## se-r pastor (Nov 14, 2002)

Feel better now DJ?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: update*



jp314 said:


> **I have not yet found a local b13 with fold down rear seats to test fit yet - still looking...
> *


Josh, I did a preliminary fit of the fold-down seats on my SE-R yesterday. My initial concern of the seat back panel fitting flush against the back wall may have been premature. However, the space that remains when the seat is in the upright position is minimal. I didn't take a measurement of the clearance but if the rSTB has a lower profile than the two side hooks that secure the seat back in place, everything should work fine. If someone with fold-down seats could verify the clearance then we'll know with almost certainty whether or not the rSTB will fit that application.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

My precious...Precious...
I must say Josh, that picture is awesome. The RSTB looks excellent, can't wait to get it!! I have the back seat out already. 
It's been like that for months actually since I never drove it the winter; removed seats to clean under them.

Good Work









- Greg


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Um....I seem to be getting in on this rather late, but other than plodding through a couple hundred posts to find the info, can someone tell me what I need to do here to pick up one of these STB's?

I REALLY want a rear brace, but I don't really want to give NOPI $180 for it........$50-60 sound VERY reasonable to me.

So how do I get added to this list?


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

"_So how do I get added to this list?_"

The information is back on page 5 of this thread, but to help you more just answer the questions below and email Josh at the address given:



> Please send me an e-mail at
> [email protected]
> with the following information:
> - Name
> ...


I don't think your too late since the bars will be in production for a few weeks. There's 180 people interested or bars requested.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

"So how do I get added to this list?"

Like 95 SentraB13 posted - send me an e-mail at [email protected] with the requested information.

It's not too late yet...


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Good news, well sort of. I finally completed my fold-down rear seat installation in my SE-R. I'll soon provide pictures with a tape measure to verify clearances.

Of course it would be better if someone with a 4-door B13 living near josh would step up and have a test fitting done.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like there is about 1 1/2" clear for the rSTB to fit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

*rear stb fitment*

I will be willing to have my b13 4 door used for fitment. I live in brooklyn n.y. is that anywhere near the manufacturer?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: rear stb fitment*



[email][email protected][/email] said:


> *I will be willing to have my b13 4 door used for fitment. I live in brooklyn n.y. is that anywhere near the manufacturer? *


Well only if 950 miles is considered near. Josh, the person who is developing the rSTB is in Madion, Wisconson.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

Sorry I don't like cheese that much!! Just kidding


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*B13 RSTB group buy deadline*

The deadline to get orders in is March 16, 2003.

I have joined Active Tuning, so the B13 RSTB's can be purchased on a website.
Please go here to place your order: http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5








The RSTB will have an Active Tuning logo laser marked on the brackets. I will post an image of
the logo as soon as I have the prototype sample marked.

The group buy price is $56 not including shipping.
The website will add the shipping cost to your order. There is also an option for
those who want to pick-up their order.
Payment options include paypal, check and money order.
Paypal payments will be processed right away, but money order and checks will be held until shipping.

The group buy price is good until March 16, 2003. To get this price, you must place
your order on the website by then. After that, the retail price is $99.

For those of you who want to ship their orders in a group:
Please combine the orders into one payment with one shipping address.
(Including the Hawaii bulk order)

After you place your order, please send me a confirmation e-mail at [email protected] and
include the quantity ordered and any special order instructions.

Once the deadline is reached, I'll get the production started. Then it will be 8 - 10 
weeks until shipping. There is a buffer included in that ETA, hopefully they'll be done sooner!

***NX orders: For those of you with an NX, order the rstb from the Sentra listing on the website. It's the same product anyway.

***When you place the order on the website, pay attention to the details when you checkout - the site will give you information on where to send the payment for paypal and check/money order.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey guys..For those that don't know me, I'm David Pitlyuk from ActiveTuning. I am a partner and director of marketing & sales over there. Feel free to contact me at any time (PM, e-mail ([email protected]), AIM (DaveActiveTuning)) should you have any questions or concerns regarding anything.

We are really looking forward to bringing this product to you guys!


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Cool, Josh and welcome, Dave. I sent my payment via Paypal about 20 minutes ago. 

Of course, I kept forgetting to provide information so Josh will receive about 3 emails from me 

Makes me wonder if I'll be smart enough to install this 

Thanks for all your effort and hard work... can't wait to get my grubby hands on this.

Later,
Mark(who really really needs to get more sleep)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey Mark, it's a very simple install, and we posted detailed instructions with pics here:

http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/installation.php


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i sent my payment today via paypal. josh, i sent you an email.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

just placed my order for my rear strutbar via paypal.hope to have it soon .


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Hey, Dave. I was just joking about the install being difficult for me... mainly because of severe sleep deprivation.

One of the reasons everyone has jumped on this is because of the design and the ease of install. 

But, most likely, I'll still look at the install pics. I've been known to be a pretty big monkey and break things 

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I just noticed something funny. Posted this on 11/8/02



> I would think we could get 10-25 people down for these


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^haha


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

just sent my moola vis paypal, when can I expect it?
n/m lol, I can expect it in june lol


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

For those in the Chicago area who want to see the prototype RSTB in person,
I'm planning on going to the Chicago Nissan meet on Saturday, 3/15/03, and will bring it along.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

my payment is in the mail... can't wait to install it...


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

how is this going to work. i already paid but was like number 180 on the list. do i have to wait or is it first pay first get. thanks


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

"how is this going to work. i already paid but was like number 180 on the list. do i have to wait or is it first pay first get"

It depends on how many orders actually come in. As of yesterday, only about half of the original list had placed orders on the Active Tuning website.
All of the orders will be produced in one batch. When they are ready to ship, I'm going to try to get as many as possible out at the same time.
If they all don't go out at the same time, the shipping order will probably be a combination of the original list and how soon the order was placed on the website. Either way there shouldn't be more than a couple days difference of when they ship out.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

i placed my order today with geeio on the sr20de forum we are geting 2 .


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Placed my order today, check is in the mail, can't wait to get it. Thanks Josh for puttting this thing together...


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*I cant wait!*

I sent my order on the Mar 12 so that it gets there in time. Thanks so much Josh for hooking us Sentra boyz up with this awesome strut tower bar! The bar looks like such high quality. Thanks again dude! Great job!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Not to sound like an ass, but what is the point of a rear strut tower brace when the car already has complete bracing from side to side. Whats already there acts as a brace therefore making the one that is being added nothing but extra weight. I realize that any added stiffness is great but there is no way that adding a brace basically on top of another brace can work that great. If There is proof that it makes that big of a diff then I'm all for it. but as it goes, it seems like a waste of money


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That flimsy piece of metal that runs across the back isn't mounted to the top of the strut towers. Needless to say, it does very little to keep the car's rear geometry rigid. People have used RSTB's on B13's before because they work. It's just that nobody produces them anymore. Hence why Josh gauged interest to decide if manufacturing some would be worth it. I was going to build my own, but Josh's is cheap enough that I'm not going to spend the time to.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I think Cusco might still make them, but the prices I've seen were $150 - $180.

Here's one, $162.95:
http://www.digitalracer.com/catalog/category_product_list.asp?cid=46#Cusco


----------



## Wezel-7 (Nov 28, 2002)

Josh,

How are the orders coming in, do you have most of everyone in? Its been a week or so from the deadline and I wanted to see how many people got there money in so you can start production on them. Just curious.....


Patiently waiting,

Travis ( I ordered two them)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I believe production has already begun


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Cool can't wait to get my b13 rstb...


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Update -

Material is due in this week.
They might start on the machining next week.

Josh


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Um.........I seem to have fucked up a hair.

It turns out, that in all my spring break preperations, I somehow managed to NOT get my check in the mail before the 16th.......

Now, I went to the website and "bought" one STB for the $63.05 price (on like Mar 13 or something), but now my question is, should I mail the check (the $63 one) or do I have to now pay $99 or whatever?

I feel like a moron, but I came back and the damn check was still sitting in front of my computer.............


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

BIGBULS - 

No problem. Send your check in.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

OK...sweet.......it'll be in the mail today.

Thanks.


----------



## njsunny (Mar 6, 2003)

HEY WHAT UP AD ME TO THE LIST TOO I AM IN [email protected]


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^DON'T YELL AT US!!!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=337434#post337434


> Got a chance to beg Josh for a prototype bar to borrow for my trip to NC. Real R&D!! Took a quick trip down the the tail of the dragon in TN and NC.
> Let me say this about the bar when you have the hypercoils/AGX combo. Before putting in the bar there was still some twist at the rear end, but with this bar, there car just felt solid. No squeaking or twisting, so the car is extremely fast on the one of the most fun roads in the country.
> I wish we had roads like this. http://www.tailofthedragon.com
> 
> You guys will love this bar! I know I do.


Thanks for the feedback Ken!

Hopefully I'll get some more positive feedback from the Nissan vs. Honda challenge. I sent my pre-production / prototypes (4 of them) out to CA for the challenge, which is today!

Update on production- 
CNC programming and fixtures are ready for the blocks/plates. Scheduled to start machining late this week or early next week. 

Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

The RSTB's are in process.

Here is a basic routing for the braces:
Machine - Blocks - Material cut, Scheduled 2nd job on the Niigata SPN-40, 2-3 days
Machine - Plates - Material cut, Scheduled 4th job on the Miyano KSV-31, 2-3 days
Machine - Center hex bars - Material in stock, Scheduled 2nd job on the Miyano BNC-34, 2-3 days
Subcontract - Weld block / plate to make brackets, 1-2 weeks
Subcontract - Anodize center bars and brackets, 1-2 weeks
Ship - 2-3 days

The machined parts can be run at the same time, since they will be made on different
machines, but it depends on how many jobs are scheduled ahead of them.
I entered a target due date of April 30th, but that is just a target - I can't 
guarantee that will be met. I'm trying to push them through the shop as quick as
possible!

I will post updates when available.

Josh


----------



## se-r pastor (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm going to pretend that I know what those machines do. Cool though.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

"I'm going to pretend that I know what those machines do. Cool though."

Niigata SPN-40 = CNC Horizontal machining center. 30 Hp; 12,000 RPM.
Miyano KSV-31 = CNC Vertical machining center. 10 Hp; 10,000 RPM.
Miyano BNC-34 = CNC turning center. 5000 RPM.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

how many have been construted to this point???


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

None of the large production run are complete.
These are assemblies, 5 different parts + 2 nuts are required to make 1 RSTB.
We don't make 1 complete at a time. 
We make a bunch blocks, a bunch of plates, and a bunch of center hex bars.
Then the blocks get welded to the plates to make brackets.
Then all the parts go out for anodizing.

That said, none of the parts are machined yet. Still waiting for previous jobs in the queue to be completed. The machining will be pretty quick once the job is started.
The welding and anodizing will take the most time.
I'm trying my best to push the parts through, but there's only so much I can do.

I'll post updates when available.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*update*

The passenger side plates and blocks started machining today!
As the plates and blocks are machined complete, partials will go out to the welder.
When there are enough done at welding (enough to avoid minimum lot charges), they'll go in groups to the anodizer.
The driver's side plates and blocks will follow immediately after the passenger side.
Hopefully the center hex bars will start next week.

Josh


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

i cant wait.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

any updates?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

On Friday, myself and AltimatSe-r visited Josh at work and got a tour of the place. Yes they are being made. Very cool, high-tech place. I actually saw the end pieces being made. 

Looking good Josh. You da man!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Update 4/30/03*

Update 4/30/03

Blocks: machined complete
Plates: should be machined complete by the end of this week (5/2)
Block + Plate + Weld = Bracket: About 1/3 of them are welded. 
Center hex bar: Scheduled to start machining next week

Anodize:
Target 5/13 - 5/15 ship to anodize
Target 5/20 - 5/29 return from anodize

Laser mark: Should only take 1 day after return from anodizing.
Ship to Active Tuning, Lake Mills, WI shipping location.

Package & Ship: Target ship date - week of June 2nd, or sooner

For those who have not ordered and would like to, go here:
http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/

Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*UPDATE*

There's light at the end of the tunnel!

All the passenger side brackets are welded:








All the driver side brackets are welded:








All the center bar stock is cut, ready to machine (some done already):








Here's a picture of one in the CNC lathe, ready to machine:








Some of the center bars are machined:









Status:
Blocks: machined complete
Plates: should be machined complete by the end of this week (5/2)
Block + Plate + Weld = Bracket: All welded. Need to hand tap (re-size threads after welding).
Center hex bar: Machining started. Should be done next week.

Anodize:
Target 5/13 - 5/15 ship to anodize
Target 5/20 - 5/29 return from anodize

Laser mark: Should only take 1 day after return from anodizing.
Ship to Active Tuning, Lake Mills, WI shipping location.

Package & Ship: Target ship date - week of June 2nd, or sooner

For those who have not ordered and would like to, go here:
http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/

Josh


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

:banana: w00t! i can't wait! :banana:


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

i just put my order in. so shipping starts the week of june 2nd? sweet got 2 day air, i want this bitch in my car asap


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

how do we get a refund?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> *how do we get a refund? *


If you no longer need it, I'm sure you can easily sell it for more than what you have already paid for.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*UPDATE*

All the brackets are welded.
About 75% of the center bars are machined.

Status:
Blocks: machined complete
Plates: machined complete
Block + Plate + Weld = Bracket: All welded. Tapping nearly done.
Center hex bar: Machining about 75% complete.

Anodize:
Brackets and center bars will ship out for anodize 5/15/03.

Laser mark: Should only take 1 day after return from anodizing.
Ship to Active Tuning, Lake Mills, WI shipping location.

Package & Ship: Target ship date - week of June 2nd, or sooner

For those who have not ordered and would like to, go here:
http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/

Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

The parts are due back from anodizing Thursday, 5/22.
Hopefully they will be ready to start shipping next week!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Sweet...


----------



## NATURAL81 (May 11, 2003)

will these bars be avaible for a limited time?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> will these bars be avaible for a limited time?


We plan to keep a limited supply in stock.
If demand is zero for a long time, then they probably won't be available after they run out, at least at the normal price.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Hmmmm......shipping next week maybe.

I'm waiting patiently and happily for mine to appear


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

If your name is on this list, then Active Tuning has received your payment (unless otherwise noted).
The list is sorted by first name (with qty ordered listed after) and is updated as of May 20th.
So if you ordered late on 5/20 or after, you won't be on the list yet.
If you think you are supposed to be on the list, but are not listed here, please e-mail me at: [email protected]


Aaron LaBeau,1
Addison Tso,1
Agustin Rodriguez,1
Alan Crandall,1
Alexi Boado,1
Alvin Cho,1
Andrew Klucsarits,1
Andy Turnbull,1
Anthony Johnson,1
Anthony LaBerge,1
Antonio Garcia,2
Antonio Vavallo,1
Ben Fenner,1
Benjamin Baird,1
Benjamin Furth,1
Bernie Segebade,1
Bill Conner,1
Bob Wood,1
Bonnie Duncan,2
Brent Meints,1
Brett Rinker,1
Brian Cembor,1
Brian Lange,1
Bryan Ward,1
Calvin Lewis,1
Carlos Rivera,1
Cary Lingg,1
Chris Killian,1
Chris Scarpulla,1
Christopher Sy-Santos,2
Chuck Cragnolin,1
Chuck Wyatt,1
Cody Russellc,1
Colleen Egan,1
Dale Vacha,1
Darel Abucay,2
Darren Calbero,2
David Evans,1
Don Kinney,1
Eric Schroeder,1
Eugene Pascual,1
Frank Caraballo,1
George Akiyama,1
Greg Sanchez,1
Greg Williams,1
Haydon Young,1
Humberto Gonzalez,1
Ike Iheagwara,1
Jack Ray,1
James Anderson,1
Jared DuLong,1
Jason Puckett,1
Jason Schymanski,1
Jeffrey Smith,1
Jeremy Escasa,1
Jeremy St Clair,1
Jim Rowland,1
Jim Schumacher,1
John Anderson,1
John Gillette,2
John Larocca,1
John Lynch,1
Jonathan Abbott,2
Jose Santiago,1
Joseph Payne,1
Joseph Pendergrass,1
Josh Douglas,1
Josh Foster,1
Josh Hanson,1
Josh Stone,1
Jovanni Vazquez,2
Juan Monsivais,2
Julian Hancock,2
Justin Glowaski,1
Ken Steele,1
Kent Stine,1
Kevin White,1
Kurt Wubbels,1
Lawrence Low,1
Linus Hong,1
Louis LaPrad,1
Luis E. Garcia,2
Mark Hlava,1
Mark Schoenholz,1
Mark Swinehart,1
Martin Gonzales,1
Matt Hunt,1
Matthew Buls,1
Matthew Ostlund,1
Michael Collins,1
Michael DeLoach,1
Michael Wong,1
Mike Saiki,1
Nate Kelly,1
Nathan Raymond,1
Norby Urbano,1
Omar Pieters,1
Patrick Epley,1
Paul Marczak,1
Paul Poshyvanyk,1
Peter Kovacs,1
Peter Maignan,4
Peter Nowik,1
Peter Serwe,1
Raphael Garcia,1
Rick Warkentien,1
Rob Faber,1
Rob Szczepanski,1 (payment on the way)
Scott Hubner,2
Scott Opheim,1
Scott Rothmann,1
Sean Black,1
Sean Hsu,2
Shane Eyman,1
Shell Black,1
Simon Tong,1
Sonny Do,1
Stefan Bauroth,1 (payment on the way)
Stephen Attwood,1
Stephen Gutekanst,1
Sterling Wallace,1
Steve Linn,1
Steve Ramos,4
Thomas Beno,1
Tony Smith,1
Tranell Francis,1
Travis Garza,2
Travis Lee,1
Wasu Vattanatham,1
Will Eubanks,2
William Norton,1


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

All the parts are back from anodizing!
They were unloaded about 5 minutes ago!

Laser marking is up next...

Josh


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Update! Hey guys i just recieved an email from active tuning saying my rstb was shipped . Anyone else get one, sure hope they did it's been a long wait hope it's worth it...


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

sentrapower93 said:


> *Update! Hey guys i just recieved an email from active tuning saying my rstb was shipped . Anyone else get one, sure hope they did it's been a long wait hope it's worth it... *


 yes i jus received an e-mail also. 2 day air is a mutha, i just couldnt wait one week for ground o well


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Hey Josh can i still order another one after the group deal people get theirs, my bro wants one for his car also...


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Update*

Memorial Day Greetings!

We're packaging the RSTB's up as I type!
They will be dropped off at UPS tomorrow morning, so the tracking numbers won't show any information until probably
tomorrow sometime.
Still have a bunch to package up yet...
The orders that were paid via check will be delayed a couple days - waiting for the checks to clear, sorry!

Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> Hey Josh can i still order another one after the group deal people get theirs, my bro wants one for his car also...


sentrapower93 - If you want them shipped together, we could hold yours until your brother sends his money in - fastest via paypal. Let me know ASAP!

Josh


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Nah go ahead and ship mine out Josh, he wants to see what it looks and fits like first. But thanks anyway...


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Follow this link to see what the laser marked brackets look like.
There's also a video of a bracket getting laser marked.
http://www.activetuning.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=55


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

just got my tracking number today. that means ill get my hands on this mother soon. thanks


----------



## Benru (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been looking for one of those FOREVER! count me in as well!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Well since there are 16 pages of posts, I'll make it easier on you. 
Go here to place an order:
http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/

If you have any further questions, please ask!
You can e-mail me at: [email protected]
or post here, or PM me.

Josh


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Mine showed up today.  Passenger's side block doesn't want to thread very easily, we'll see, it won't go in until next week sometime, too much other stuff going on right now.


----------



## se-r pastor (Nov 14, 2002)

Put mine in yesterday and it took me all of 25 minutes from opening the box, to putting the seat back in. The most time consuming part was threading the blocks. Of course I've had 2 prior test bars in so I know the drill. Loving it though!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> Passenger's side block doesn't want to thread very easily





> The most time consuming part was threading the blocks.


Yes, it is an exercise in patience getting the threads started in the blocks, just have to be careful!


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

just received my strut bar today .it looks awesome .cant wait to put it on. thanks for being so honest and keeping me informed .ill purchase from you again if you ever decide to do another group buy. thanks


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

My rear stb arrived today also , looks real nice. Thanks for all your hard work Josh, you and active tuning did a super job!


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

I received mine on Thursday and installed it today. I had to take the dremel tool to both brackets to get them to clear the lip on the strut tower. Once I got the brackets to fit aroung the lip the rest of the install was very easy and the rear end of the car feels tighter now and the rear end noise that I was getting while going over bumps is now gone.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

whats up michael .i notice you have a 94 le. does it have the rear split seats ? if yes did you have to remove any of the plastic trim .did they clear the seats when folded back up.any response would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

damn my bar hasnt gotten here yet.. I really want this thing befroe this nest weekend so I can have it for the next autoX


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i havn't gotten mine yet either. but looking at the ups web site it says that it arrived in portland on the 31st. so hopefully i'll get it today (6/2).


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

when I put my tracking number into the UPS site it doesnt even tell me where it is ... it just tells me..."*UPS has received shipper's billing information electronically. Billing information received does not indicate shipment pickup or drop-off. Please contact the shipper for more details."

thats it.. I have no idea where my bar is... kinda frustrating..


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Phattyb13, 

Mine says the same thing. Josh e-mailed and said they were going to package them up Saturday. If they did that then UPS would not have them until today when they are picked up. It should be updated today with pick up info and be on the way to you and me.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> I have no idea where my bar is... kinda frustrating..


The orders which were pending due to personal checks clearing, were packaged up yesterday. UPS issues a tracking # via their website, then the label is printed and put on the package. 
Being that it was a Sunday, UPS was not open, so the packages were supposed to be dropped off @ UPS either this morning or sometime today.
Therefore the packages won't be scanned until today. At that point, the UPS site will be able to provide you with information about your shipment's whereabouts.

If you have any questions or concerns about your order, please e-mail me at:
[email protected]

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*just got mine today!*










installation was a snap! thanks josh and active tuning!


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Got mine today as well. Had no problem threading the blocks. Thanks for all the hard work Josh.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

Got mine last night...installed it this morning...took less than 25 minutes from begining to end...nice quality, nice fitment.
Great job Josh and Active Tuning!! :thumbup: 

Say where can I get more active tuning stickers?I need like two more...
 :thumbup:


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

jp314 said:


> *Yes, it is an exercise in patience getting the threads started in the blocks, just have to be careful! *


My bar came today, June 4th, duty and tax free to Canada. 
After opening the package and unwrapping one end I tried to start it in the block, realizing the thread was opposite, but it just wouldn't go on and I never forced it. After 30 sec. I unwrapped the other end, tried and had a similar problem. While I thought about this as soon as the threads didn't match up on the first bracket mount, it wasn't until I tried the other end and realized that it wouldn't fit either that I should swap brackets. Afterward, they went in very easily. 

The machining quality and design is excellent and the laser etching really sets them off. Awesome work guys!!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Finally got around to installing my rstb today  had to enlarge the holes on the brackets a bit so that it would fit flush on the strut tower. Other than that the rest of the install went smoothly. You can really feel this thing work the rear is nice and solid, my car feels very balanced now when changing lanes on the freeway or hitting the on ramps. Along with a good fstb this rstb seems to be something all B13s need to improve it's overall handling and reduce chassis flex...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Oh btw i left my rear seats out for now just so that i could show off my new rear strut tower bar , it does look sweet back there lol..


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuckone

I do have the split rear seats and I did cut a little of it out to get the bar to fit ( you can't tell with the seats up). Also I had to put washers behing the latches that hold the seat backs in place to get the seats to lock in place. If you have any other questions just let me know.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

thanks michael. do you have any pics available.if you do email them to me [email protected]. thanks


----------



## Mean (Jan 1, 2003)

I am mildly pissed that I wasn't perusing this forum often enough to catch on to this group deal. But, needless to say, I will gladly pay the $99 to get such a high quality product. Excellent work!!!

G


----------



## lalito (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm interested in this. Price? Can you email me at [email protected]


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

don't ask why it took so long to get mine installed (chronic lag-ass disease), but suffice it to say, this thing is awesome. like TOOQIK stated, about a 20-25 minute install. simple and well worth it. went for a drive through some twisties, and actaully experienced some OVERSTEER for a change (WOO HOO)!!! much thanks to josh and dave for all of their work on this.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Agreed. I just put mine in as well. I also put in my El Cheapo (Ractive I think?) FSTB and the car drives like it's on rails now. No more motorcycle leaning needed when making sharp turns. Bodyroll has virtually been eliminated.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

would it be possible to get another group buy going on this?


----------



## nissmo (Feb 8, 2003)

i wolud buy


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Guys even at the current retail price of $99 the active tuning B13 rstb is still a good deal imo, keep in mind no one else makes one. Shit if it was made by $tillen it would cost twice as much. BTW for those of you looking to buy one,there was one for sale on these forums for like $70 shipped...


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

i know its a great price but hey, who doesn't want the best deal possible?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> would it be possible to get another group buy going on this?


Depending on the interest, we could work something out. Maybe a discount for 10, 25, etc.

Josh
Active Tuning
http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

jp314 said:


> *Depending on the interest, we could work something out. Maybe a discount for 10, 25, etc.
> 
> Josh
> Active Tuning
> http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/ *


awesome! hey!...anybody interested??? the more the better!


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

like sentrapower93 said, it's well worth the $99. considering the quality, i'd urge anyone that's interested to jump on any kind of a deal you can get going. you won't regret it.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

JP314
I was number 58 on the list to buy one of your RSTB's. I am curently in the Marine Corps and i was in Operation Iraq Freedom. I just got back home July 24 and i noticed that i missed the deadline group price. I was hoping if you could still sell me one at the group price?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Semper Fi - 

I sent you a PM.

Josh


----------



## eXEmplary (Jul 30, 2003)

I'd be interested in getting in on a group buy, depending on the final price.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

doesn't look like there is enough interest. i started a thread in the the group buy/classifieds section a while back and there were no replies.


----------



## infinitime (Jul 28, 2003)

Would these fit an Old Skool B12??? I would be very much interested if it fits... you can basically count me in if it fits!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Look here for the B12 application:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25925

Josh


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

Here is the link for the ActiveTuning RSTB picture you posted for those curious. Hey that bar looks familar but for $44 more.
www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/

also i found a Cusco RSTB $169.00 link
www.modacar.com/products/Nissan/Sentra/MODASTB/

$56 for a new RSTB is a great price. I need to get on that list.





jp314 said:


> *SentraXERacer - The RSTB doesn't mount in the trunk. To get to the rear strut towers you need to remove the back seat. I will include installation instructions with pictures. It's really not that difficult.
> "could pay $150 from $tealen"
> Actually they don't even offer this. Cusco had one for around $150, but not sure if it's still available.*


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Whiteline also sells one for around $100, but shipping from Australia probably isn't cheap.

The RSTB offered in this thread is being distributed by Active Tuning.

The $56 price was for the original group buy, when around 150 were ordered.
To get down to the $56 price, it would take another group buy of 100 orders.
The current price is $99.

Josh


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

oh okay.... thanks for clearing that up for me. I'm definitly getting one. Thanks.


----------



## Camry343 (Nov 23, 2002)

I am definitely interested in this product and I like what I see. If you are selling let me know the price and I will surely buy it.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

We're selling them online for $99 + shipping, here:
www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/ 

If you have any questions, you can PM or e-mail me,
[email protected]
or
[email protected]

Josh


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

A very Big Thank you! to: Josh and Active Tuning for putting together an excellent rear bar. I acquired my bar through Bunk8017 and she sent it to me Next day air. as soon as i saw the bar, i was in awe at the quality and design of the bar , installed it and drove the B13 the next day to work: my usual route takes me through a good amount of turns, and i can feel that the car's twitchiness in the rear end has been eliminated, feel's very solid and whole, took the car through a high speed sweeping camber turn from the 91 east to the 57 North Freeways and usually the rear end will slightly pull away from the inside of the turn (Rear Body Roll) : the rear end felt very planted like it hugged the road. Can not wait to try this on the SERCA Oct. Track day. 

Tevs


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I have to agree. I too love this bar. It is a good investment and it fells great


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Itll obviously fit the nx right?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Itll obviously fit the nx right?


yes


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Itll obviously fit the nx right?





sno said:


> yes


As sno confirmed, yes it does fit the NX.
Link to thread with NX install pics:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?t=29247&page=9&pp=20

Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

New group buy started!
Look here for details:

http://www.activetuning.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=74


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

That bar is sexy and with all of the praise from previous buyers, I want one! I just signed up for the new group buy today.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Hey Guys,*

Ive got the active tuning rear strut bar for my 1994 B13 Sentra. I was wondering does it fit the four door B13 as well? Before you say search just say yes or no. Thanks Boys


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Ive got the active tuning rear strut bar for my 1994 B13 Sentra. I was wondering does it fit the four door B13 as well? Before you say search just say yes or no. Thanks Boys


YES.
It fits the B13 Sentra (E, XE, SE-R, etc.), B13 NX (1600 & 2000) and the B12 Sentra (with slight modification).

Josh


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Awesome!!!*



jp314 said:


> YES.
> It fits the B13 Sentra (E, XE, SE-R, etc.), B13 NX (1600 & 2000) and the B12 Sentra (with slight modification).
> 
> Josh


Awesome!!! I cant wait to put mine on! the quality is absolutley awesome.......I know this will make a night and day difference on our cars. Thanks Josh! ^_^


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Just curious on the status of my order. Should be under the same name nizmo559 or Clint Lara


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> Just curious on the status of my order. Should be under the same name nizmo559 or Clint Lara


I'll check on it for you.
I don't think any have shipped out yet.
The RSTBs were picked up late Friday afternoon. 
The shipping boxes we ordered were the wrong ones (open the full length, not just the ends) so we're waiting for the right ones to show up.

Josh


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> Thanks


The boxes should arrive in the next few days.
All the orders for the group buy should ship out by the 29th.

Josh


----------



## Khorne (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm interested, but what would it cost me if I were to buy just one?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Khorne said:


> I'm interested, but what would it cost me if I were to buy just one?


The retail price is $99 + shipping (probably around $10 or less for ups ground, to Oregon).
Here's a link to the website:
http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/

Josh


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Got mine in a couple days ago fits perfect thanks guys.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

They have around 20 or less left so you better get one while you can.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Me e-mail is [email protected] 
Count me in for the next group buy, also what forms of payment you accepting?


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Hey, I live in Racine (just south of milwaukee).....could i just come in and pick one up to save on shipping?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

glowsentra said:


> Hey, I live in Racine (just south of milwaukee).....could i just come in and pick one up to save on shipping?


Sure, pickup is fine - it's about an hour & 15 min. from Racine to Lake Mills.

There should be another Nissan BBQ/meet sometime soon, in the Milwaukee or Madison area - I could bring an RSTB.

As far as a group buy goes, it doesn't look likely at the moment, especially since there aren't a lot left in stock. It takes 10-12 weeks to make more, from the time the order is entered. 

Josh


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

jp314 said:


> Sure, pickup is fine - it's about an hour & 15 min. from Racine to Lake Mills.
> 
> There should be another Nissan BBQ/meet sometime soon, in the Milwaukee or Madison area - I could bring an RSTB.
> 
> ...


Yea, i'd prolly pick it up ASAP....could i get an exact location, so i can find it, just PM me with the hours youre there, and we can go from there i guess.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Include Me!*

I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE ONE PLEASE! I'M NOT SURE IF I'M TOO LATE BUT PLEASE SEND ME ONE. JUST LET ME KNOW THE PRICEING SYSTEM EITHER AT [email protected] OR JUST PRIVATE MESSAGE ME.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

NismoSentra13 said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE ONE PLEASE! I'M NOT SURE IF I'M TOO LATE BUT PLEASE SEND ME ONE. JUST LET ME KNOW THE PRICEING SYSTEM EITHER AT [email protected] OR JUST PRIVATE MESSAGE ME.


There are < 15 remaining in stock.
Here is where you can make a purchase:
http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/
The price is $99 + shipping (should be $10 or less for UPS ground).

Josh


----------



## ryan_pogi (Jul 25, 2004)

just wanna share my version of a rear STB on my POS b13 sedan.
machineshopped and evrything.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Thread hijack? How about making a new thread instead.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Thread hijack? How about making a new thread instead.



Sorry, but I don't consider this thread hijacking. This is about rear STBs, therefore all information pertaining to that is allowed to be posted here. I don't see why there was such a reaction to his post. If you have a problem, tell a moderator about it. Don't take actions on your own.

Mr. Ryan, please try to remain calm if some people make posts that seem offensive. Simply report them to a moderator.

All offending posts deleted.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

So there is a dedicated thread with 20 pages....305 replies, 14,000+ views, all about our RSTB....But this thread is about RSTB's in general?

There's no problems making a new post about yours, in fact it would probably get more views.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> So there is a dedicated thread with 20 pages....305 replies, 14,000+ views, all about our RSTB....But this thread is about RSTB's in general?



Please take it up with Scott. If he feels that Mr. Ryan's post should be split from this thread, then I shall do so. Until then, his post stays in this thread. If you need to take this any further, please use the private messaging feature. Thanks.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^weren't you leaving?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

sno said:


> ^weren't you leaving?




Yes, but I'm not LEAVING leaving. Read what I said. I'll be watching... .


----------



## 2rixie (Oct 16, 2004)

jp314 said:


> There are < 15 remaining in stock.
> Here is where you can make a purchase:
> http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/
> The price is $99 + shipping (should be $10 or less for UPS ground).
> ...


JP - (and Active Tuning) I just read this thread for the first time and felt like I took a walk through (a very successful) history. Great job !!

Are there any still available?

You have a FSTB version? A matching pair would be sweet!!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

2rixie said:


> JP - (and Active Tuning) I just read this thread for the first time and felt like I took a walk through (a very successful) history. Great job !!
> 
> Are there any still available?
> 
> You have a FSTB version? A matching pair would be sweet!!


4 left in stock. If/when we make more, it'll take around 12 weeks.

Josh


----------



## 2rixie (Oct 16, 2004)

jp314 said:


> 4 left in stock. If/when we make more, it'll take around 12 weeks.
> 
> Josh


OK, well I want one. :thumbup: Any discount for board members or $99 for all? Also, I'm still wondering if you have FSTBs as well.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

2rixie said:


> OK, well I want one. :thumbup: Any discount for board members or $99 for all? Also, I'm still wondering if you have FSTBs as well.


The discounted rates applied to group buys, the last of which was back
in April 04 I think.

No, we don't have a FSTB, yet - sorry.

Josh


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2rixie said:


> You have a FSTB version? A matching pair would be sweet!!


a matching pair would be sweet but i think it was discussed that fabrication of one would be more costly then the ebay peices.


----------



## 2rixie (Oct 16, 2004)

sno said:


> a matching pair would be sweet but i think it was discussed that fabrication of one would be more costly then the ebay peices.


OK, then, which is the best overall value FSTB? Looks (not colorful and "ricey"), price, and function....


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Currently the Active Tuning RSTB is sold out, but another production run is starting up.
If you would like more information, e-mail to: [email protected]
and/or check out a thread someone else started on sr20forum.

Josh


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

For those interested in the Active Tuning RSTB, there's another group buy started - deadline Jan 14 2005:
http://activetuning.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=66


----------



## b13magoo (Jan 16, 2005)

im down also..just let me know


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i noticed a rear bar on ebay... are you guys selling them there now or what?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Nope, must be somebody selling their old new one?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

nevermind it was a private seller.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Will the bar ever be for sale not as a group buy?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

B13boy said:


> Will the bar ever be for sale not as a group buy?


Yes, it is available here:
http://www.activetuning.com/products/nissan/sentra/NI-SN-91RSTB/


----------



## B13turbo93 (Nov 19, 2004)

I like that design, besides quality work at APC prices cant beat that! It should finish up my suspension with the AGX's I just got. My 93 handles like it is on a rail almost completely nuetral. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## davidmayernik (Sep 19, 2005)

i'd be interested in one of those. pm me and let me know if its not too late


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

davidmayernik said:


> i'd be interested in one of those. pm me and let me know if its not too late


The last group buy deadline was 1/1/2005. From 8 posts up:


> For those interested in the Active Tuning RSTB, there's another group buy started - deadline Jan 14 2005:


If you would still like to buy one: (from 2 posts up)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by B13boy
> Will the bar ever be for sale not as a group buy?
> 
> ...


----------



## erod380182 (Jun 27, 2006)

jp314 said:


> As far as finish goes, with an all aluminum brace, I'll just leave the finish as is. With steel brackets, I could get them zinc plated, without too much more expense.
> 
> Here's a copy of an e-mail I just sent to the se-r list:
> 
> ...


don't tell me i'm too late but i;m interested in one as well...... [email protected]


----------



## erod380182 (Jun 27, 2006)

jp314 said:


> Yes, it is available here:
> ActiveTuning 91-94 Nissan Sentra SE-R Rear Strut Tower Brace - ActiveTuning


will this fit the non-SEr sentra?


----------



## fofgrel (Feb 12, 2006)

ditto to erod380182.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

erod380182 said:


> will this fit the non-SEr sentra?


yes it will


----------



## fofgrel (Feb 12, 2006)

sign me up


----------



## thomastanb13 (Apr 16, 2007)

it was great bar!!! i also looking for this rear bar!!! can you sale for me!!!


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

i want one.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

The RSTB is available here:
ActiveTuning 91-94 Nissan Sentra SE-R Rear Strut Tower Brace - ActiveTuning


----------



## toolowlawway (May 21, 2007)

This product is great. Any ideas if they shift to other countries? I like to have one. Thanks!


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

Are you doing a front strut brace? also, I am interested in the set up of your rear strut brace and the price seems pretty reasonable. I have a 93 Sentra XE not the SE-R will it still fit?
my email is [email protected]
thanks/later/Bruce
('^^') Atomic Batteries to Power...Turbines to Speed...To the Batcave


----------



## thomastanb13 (Apr 16, 2007)

hi..friends(jp314)...i'm from malaysia...i'm looking for rear stb for my car b13
but it doesn't have to fine it
but i'm mould design and operate CNC machine
if can ....could you send me the 3D for the STB bar design
that is my email [email protected]

thanks you very much

thomas


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

hey Josh,
wondering if this rear strut tower for B13 Sentras is still available?
my email is [email protected]
nissanrocks is my name here on this forum


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

I know theres no way to adjust camber on the stock 93 B13 Sentra XE, ive seen kits avail for like 40-50b bucks so is that a better deal than spending the higher price to get it done professionally? 
just wondering
thanks


----------



## Konfewzin (Jan 3, 2013)

I might also be interested in one if available depending on cost.


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

so this will fit a B13 93 Sentra XE? or does it have to be a SE-R 
thx/later/Bruce


----------

